# Wessex Fertility : Part 9



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Good luck to you all


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Annie,
I had Mr P on my last cycle and loved him, he was an absolute star.  Sue has done both my EC and Chantal did the other ET.  I think Mr P only did my 2nd as Chantal was off for a while earlier this year, she was not very well, bad back i think.

Kylecat, fab little embies you have had transferred, now take it easy and sned them both lots of positive thoughts.

Take care all

Emma


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Kylecat. Wishing you well. Good luck   xxx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

emyspops- ah maybe when mr P is working privately he is different from when he deals with us as NHS patients. i know he was covering for chantelle when we were there, i did start crying when i saw him come out of the theatre 10mins or so before i was going in as panic struck me that he would be doing it. i asked the nurse (sarah) who was doing it and she asked if i didnt want a male then, i said no i would prefer not (so loubelle that could work for you, i know someone else from bournemouth who was being treated my mr p as nhs and she asked that it was a female who dealt with her as she doesnt like him either). 

i'm sorry if i seem so negative towards mr P but he made me so ill just before we started with the wessex with a course of drugs and sue told me it did not have to happen he should of told me things which he didnt.

anyway good luck loubelle and donna.

best i go now..........................

xx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

lovely Wessex Ladies,

wow - it's been busy on here!
I've tried to catch up - but apologies if i've missed anything!

Kylecat - Well done missus!! You've done a great job!   ... 7&9 cell are both brilliant! I too was tearful after ET though, certainly hormones play a part and i think it's almost tears of relief that the transfer has finally happened and also fear of the following 2WW. Just try to take each day as it comes. Allow yourself to feel emotional - it's a massive thing you're going through and you'd have to be superhuman not to be affected by it. You have 2 gorgeous little embies in your tummy and all they need is for you to take it easy; relax as much as poss and keep talking to them! Eat well and keep your fluids up (I'm sure you are already) and watch as much [email protected] daytime TV as you can! Sleep! We're here for you if you need to talk - sending you lots and lots of   ...XXX 

Donna - Welcome back! I look forward to "getting to know you" more over the coming weeks - do i take it that you are going to start TX again soon? Would be lovely to see you on the 13th if that's ok?

Loubelle - Hello! Sorry to hear that you are having to have your tubes removed  must have been a tough road for you. Excited that you are about to embark on TX tho - do you know the Wessex? They are a fabulous bunch and I'm sure you will be very well looked after. We're having a "Wessex ladies meet" on Sept 13th - would be lovely to meet you if you are free and feel up to it?

Emma - Brilliant you can make the 13th!! Be lovely to see you!

Broomie - how fab to hear that you are feeling better? I pray you've not been sick since your post?!

Sofia - thanks for letting me know about the 13th - shame you can't make it! Next time...

So - is this list for Sept 13th correct

Annie
Suzanne
Lottie
Emma
Broomie (if well enough!)
Witters (hopefully!)
Donna

Is there anyone I've missed? I did find my flipflops in the fridge on Saturday so I'm not to be trusted on anything at the moment!!!

Sending lots of love to all XXXXXXXX


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the invite to the meet but I dont even know where you are going heehee. Could someone let me know. Thank you Sweeties.


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey girls!! Thanks to Emsypops and lottie for your kind words! I really laughed at the flipflops in the fridge Lottie - hilarious!

I may be able to join you on the 13th. There is a scheduled single girlies meet up on that day but if I am not up to travelling to stratford upon avon I will come to the southampton meet instead. It would be lovely to meet you all. 

I had some more good news from the clinic this morn - the two embryos which were left over the weekend have developed into blastocysts - one very good and one poor. However both will be frozen - I was so pleased when they rang me! That donor sperm must have been good stuff!

Lots of love to everyone

Kylecat xxx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

kylecat- thats the best news, well done you, it aint just the sperm its those good quality eggs youve made too.   

lottie- how funny about the flip flops, my biggest problem is peoples names and words in general at the moment. oh well tough people will just have to figure out for themselves what on earth i'm wittering on about.

donna- you are not a loan about the venue, none of us know where we are meeting yet  

nearly home time from work and then i only have 8 1/2days to go..............................................

night night all.

x


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

hello all,

just a quick one as daisy is asleep and she is twitching so nearly feed time!!!

i just wanted to say thank you all for your lovely messages, we are doing well and its true where does a day go b4 i know it, its 3pm thank goodness diagnosis murder has finished as i have no time to watch it now !!!!
Daisy is good but stuggling with wind and being quite sick after her milk so any advise from any one grately appreciated !!  she on the infacol but not really working!

Good luck to everyone oing through ang about to start treatment i wont be able to come this time to the meet up as cant drive quite then due to the c section or would of just started so maybe next time i would love to come and put a face to everyones name.

take care all
love 
sa


ps  lottie and annie its all worse after the baby i stuggle to string a sentancce together now!!!
xxx


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a quickie,

Has anyone had eggs / sperm from Wessex Fertility Centre? We are waiting to Egg Share soon.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kylecat, yippppeee for your blasts!  Snuggle in little embis on board!

Stumpy, sounds like you are enjoying mummyhood   Keilidh suffered terribly with wind and reflux.  Even though I was breastfeeding.  I tried allsorts, including infacol but nothing really worked.  The best I found was to feed little and often (irritating I know, especially through the night) and also, during that feed, stop frequently to burp.  Plenty of position changes and tummy time when she's awake.  It's very common and unless she is loosing lots of weight (Keilidh started too) there is nothing to worry about dispite the amount that comes back up!  All it is is that her tummy is not used to the milk in her tummy.  She needs time to adjust.   When in SCBU, Keilidh didn't have anything to eat whatsoever (only IV fluids) for the first 3 days of her life.  Then she started on 1ml of milk.  Gradually it was increased but as soon as she reached 5ml, she could not keep it down, so she was back to 4ml, then 3ml, then 2ml...  It took a long time to reach double figures!  It is very worrying times, but they do eventually grow out of it.  At the time it seems that they never will, but they do.  Peserverence is the key.  Keep her weights motitored in her red book and don't be afraid to go backwards if you feel she can cope better.  It's better to intake 30ml but only spit up 10ml than to intake 80ml but bring up 70ml   You are her mummy and mummy knows best


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks witters u always say such lovely things ,have just gone and got some new bottles to try same as what i was using tommee tippee clser to nature but have some extra anti collic thing so will give that a bash on next fed and go from there, thank you for the advise will see what happens and keep u updated!!

take care
love 
sa
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Please do!  I had to eventually 'top up' with bottles as my boobie doobies could not produce quite enough for them due to them not nursing straight away.  I tried the full range of bottles and must admit, I found the closer to Nature the best.  Lindam also do a good bottle athough it's a pain to clean and put back together.  It's a banana shape and you press a button at  the bottom as they feed which basically empties all the air.  They were really good too and might be worth a try.  The only thing with them is that the teat isn't all that big and it looked like their lips would get sore.  They never did, but you know what us Mum's worry about!  Also try to feed her in an inclined position so that she isn't flat.  That should also help the wind as she feeds.


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Annie, I think I will say that when I go for next app with them. 
Hi Lottie, I have been to the Wessex twice, for initial consultation & then had a hycosy. Both times saw Sue and she was so lovely, I think she is great. I am really looking forward to starting treatment with them, they explain everything so well and in so much detail which makes such a difference. 
Just wondering did they give any of you stats for your chance of success?
xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Have you visited their web site?  They have all their stats on there along with plenty of other information too.  

Best of luck to everyone with forthcoming treatment!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH
I just wrote a really long mail to everyone and the page crashed!!
So i gotta be quick now! Boo - although maybe you'll all be happy about that!      

Just saying to all...

Yep - we need to arrange a venue? Anyone got any ideas?  I'm free to do whatever - but not really a local so not sure where's best to meet in / around So'ton?
Are we doing "coffee" or a lunch sort of thing?  Again - I'm happy with whatever...
Lunch might be nice but if we have lots of little ones then maybe coffee might be easier-less formal?  what's your thoughts?


Sending love to all - sorry for the lack of personals - i wrote loads before!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I too don't really know Southampton that well. _If _ I'm able to meet up, I'm also happy with whatever. We often go out for a pub lunch and they are generally pretty well behaved, so long as they have their scribble pads and a wall to face should they try to push me   Who else may be bringing little ones? (other than in the belly still  )

Lottie, I've had posts snatched away too. Frustrating isn't it?! Somehow it only ever happens to long ones 

Well, AF arrived for me. I am obviously disappointed, I can't tell you how broody I am feeling  but on the same level, I'm so excited to be ovulating well on my own with the help of the metformin. TTC has become exciting once again rather than the set days for this then that which we are all too familiar with. I am charting and my chart was textbook, ovulation day 15, 16 day lutial phase, even triphasic, so it seems that everything is working well - horray!

I have just found out that my friend is expecting, another is expecting twins and I also have a new Neice or Nephew on the way. All are due in February. I am absolutely thrilled for them, but totally jealous too!

Gotta go, I am still trying to pack up the dining room ready for the workmen on Friday. It should be interesting being confined to one room with two toddlers, two dogs and a bird!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, congrats on being less than 100 days left to go!  How's the shopping going?  Have you bought much?  Nursary 'happening' yet?  If you need anything, I have loads of baby stuff which is all in good condition, so just shout


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

hello ladies,

lottie- arh when those message go its so annoying,  lost one on saturday evening which i wrote whilst tea was cooking, i was so annoyed, i gave up.

well ive been to the midwife today and all is well.  baby is back to back (a long labour is all i know this means) but could wiggle round before arriving!  she measured my fundus height and i measured 31.5cm, i should only be 28.5. apparently on your notes your weeks and fundus height should be the same  so i have to go for a scan next week, even though i already have one booked in 7wks. i also have to go for another genstational diabetes test next week- boo hiss, that means starving for at least 12 hrs and drinking about 1pint of waterfrom when i wake til ive finsihed the test (this time that';; be about about 11am).  oh and they already changed my date by 5 days at my 13wk scan even though i said we had icsi so we know the exact date, this ones a biggun for sure, starting to make think it could be a painful birth, a thought i haven't had before.  

i'm sorry but i cant help on venue either. i can do lunch or coffee or both. im so easy!

xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Witters said:


> I too don't really know Southampton that well. _If _ I'm able to meet up, I'm also happy with whatever. We often go out for a pub lunch and they are generally pretty well behaved, so long as they have their scribble pads and a wall to face should they try to push me   Who else may be bringing little ones? (other than in the belly still  )


Witters - Sorry to hear about your AF arriving -   i'm sure you must be upset - but as you say the upside is that you are ovulating - which is brilliant! It's early days and hopefully you'll have your miracle nat-BFP soon! We're all routing for you - if you excuse the phrase! 

Witters - PLEASE COME! Want to meet you and your flock!

Annie - Bless you! Seems your little one may not be soooo little - but to be honest they told my sister the same sort of things and she spent weeks worrying about the birth only to have a 6lb'er!! So try not to stress too much  ...I've been told that Tillie is on the large side, have got extra scans booked, tests for GD etc - i'm just seeing it as precautionary and a chance to get a peek at my bubba more! 

GASP! I hope my post about bringing the little ones to our "meet" didn't come across in a derogatory sense? It will be lovely to have all our Wessex little ones there - behaved or not - we all have bad days!  
Shame on me!  Apologies X
I'm happy to do a lunch - how about the rest of you ladies?
Lottie XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LottieG said:


> GASP! I hope my post about bringing the little ones to our "meet" didn't come across in a derogatory sense? It will be lovely to have all our Wessex little ones there - behaved or not - we all have bad days!
> Shame on me!  Apologies X
> I'm happy to do a lunch - how about the rest of you ladies?
> Lottie XXX


No, it didn't! I only said that in the way that whichever will be fine as my two are generally pretty patient and so would cope fine with the extra time of lunch. Not shame on you at all!! In my eyes, you were being very thoughtful!

Annie, if you are having issues with sugars, that could be a reason for your big measurements. When I was 28 weeks, I measured 44 weeks! I know I was having twins, but even so, they were only 2lb 12oz and 3lb 9oz making a single just over 6 lb'er two weeks later  Remember, there is not only baby in there, there is water, placenta, cord etc, all of which takes up space and weight. If it is a big baby, hey, roll on the pain relief


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey girls!! Lovely to read all your pregnancy stories - this is a very positive thread at the moment!

Witter - sorry to hear that AF arrived but in a funny way it is a good sign that ovulation has taken place and you will hopefully be good to go again next month - good luck to you and DH!  

Lottie and Annie - good luck with your further scans - it sounds like you are both being monitored closely which is a good thing and gives you more of a chance to 'see' your little ones!

I am now 7 DPO - the day three embryos were transfered on saturday. Since yesterday (tues) I have had AF like pains - they were especially bad yesterday and seem very early for a period to be starting. Did any of you ladies have any pains or other symptoms of that nature during the 2ww? I am feeling really scared about doing the pregnancy test!

Love to you all
kylecat xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kylecat, you are midway through your wait and it is around now that implantation is hopefully taking place.  You never know what is happening, but all I can say is that I really hope what you are feeling is a positive thing and your embies are snuggling in nice and tight.  Keep up the fluids, healthy eating and rest!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

FF is currently building an egg/sperm donor advertising campaign for clinics in the Southampton area - this obviously includes the Wessex.

Amongst other things, this will include advertising within magazines that are delivered to around 12,000 homes in the area.

The reason I am mentioning it here is because I would like some general feedback on the Wessex - and also any details of other clinics within the area.

The donor campaign we are running is an open community project currently being assisted by our charter members - but if you would like to be involved in its development then please do let us know via the contact us page

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/

(and tell us your FF name too  )

Thanks,
Tony
x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

kylecat said:


> Hey girls!! Lovely to read all your pregnancy stories - this is a very positive thread at the moment!
> 
> Witter - sorry to hear that AF arrived but in a funny way it is a good sign that ovulation has taken place and you will hopefully be good to go again next month - good luck to you and DH!
> 
> ...


Hi darling,
I second Witters comment: You get all sorts of aches & pains on the 2ww and you never know for sure what they are. I was sure that my pains were period pains and tested early - BIG MISTAKE! It made the worrying far worse as it was a negative result...Your tummy has been through and is going through so much...it's bound to feel sore and uncomfy regardless of anything else going on. Hopefully the pains you are having are your little embies bedding-in to your lining - you may even get a small bleed (a lot of ladies on here have had bleeds on the 2ww). Have you joined the 2ww thread? it may help...i found it helped talking to ladies on the same cycle as me - but then again I've always loved this thread as there is mixture of "stories" on here and you get an all round picture...
Thinking of you hunni - we know how hard this time is. Stay calm, look after yourself, get some pure lavender oil and put a couple of drops in a burner and on your pillow at night! Rub your tummy and chat to your little embies...
Big hugs XXXX


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi guys, both myself and dh are donating via the Wessex. Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get a match.

Im waiting for a phone call to say they have found someone who needs our eggs/sperm but its only been a few days so I suppose Im just being impatient. 

Im very excited about it all though.


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey girls! 

Donna - good luck with the eggs/sperm donating via the Wessex - I hope a match comes up very soon!

Witters and Lottie - thanks girls for your kind messages. I spent most of yesderday in tears, I am getting the same old period pains and PMT and I am about 90% sure that the IVF hasn't worked. I have my frozen embryos though - do any of you know how soon I would be able to have those put in, I don't want to wait long as I am increasingly concerned about my age!

I think a lot of my sadness has to do with the fact that I am having treatment as a single women and I never ever wanted to do it this way. I desperately want to meet someone but I was just concerned about leaving it any longer. But having failure after failure when you are doing this on your own is hard - I am extremely lucky to have great friends and family though but it's not the same as having a loving partner - anyway enough of me droning on!!

Have a lovely day everyone - its meant to be sunny today so I'm going to make the most of it!!!!!!

kylecat xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, stay positive Kylecat!  Remember I had full blown AF, cramps and all which made me test early just to 'complete' the treatment cycle.  I was so sure it would be negative given the fact that AF was here.  It was over... but no, it was a ery dark positive!  This just proves that you can never tell by your symptoms alone, that test is the only way to get your answer and must be done at the right time.  I can only imagine how hard it is to be doing this alone, I hope that we are able to support you in the way that you need.  I also hope that you will find someone nice very soon.  You know sods law, you will be pregnant this cycle and meet someone for keeps next month


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Witters - your reply has made me feel an awful lot better!!   I can't believe you had all those symptoms and still went onto get a BFP - its amazing and really goes to show that anything is possible!

I am off into town to meet friends for lunch and going to treat myself to a nintendo DS to cheer me up!

Hope the twins are being good! I will be helping out with my twin nephews tommorrow so I know how busy it can be!!

Thanks again
Kylecat xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Awwww Kylecat - I really feel for you...   It's so tough and this 2ww was the worst part for me...I wish and pray and hope that you get your very much deserved BFP - and then you'll meet your life-partner and you can share your joy forever more...
Try to concentrate on being positive - it's REALLY hard - but it helps.  You are little Miss PUPO at the moment - be proud and remember it aint over till that test says so.  Your pains are very normal and it can be either AF or those little embies bedding in - the pains are very much the same!!!   It's a very difficult time as there are no answers.  We're all here for you and thinking of you every day.  
Go get your DS!  Stay positive...you're doing really well!    XXX

Donna - Good luck with your wait angel - i hope it's not too long - i wouldn't have thought it will be that long so enjoy your relative freedom and the sun while we have it!   xxx

All other ladies -   Hope you're ok...

Sending love 
Lottie XXX


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for that lovely ladies, and especially you Lottie,

Im just gonna take a back seat now and wait for things to develop. 

The sun makes everything seem better for a while. x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Donna, I hope you get a match soon!!  I haven't a clue about how long you are likely to have to wait.  Hopefully that right one is just as eager as you to get started and is ready as we speak!

Kylecat, go get that DS!  I jhave one and have been brain training, More brain training and sight training every single day since February.  Don't think it helps much but certainly can't help!  

Lottie, how are you?  You are totally whizzing through your pregnancy!


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Girls!! Thanks for your kind messages - I am now half way through my 2ww - not feeling at all hopefull but an awful lot calmer and less weepy thank god! 

I have my two frozen blastocysts to use so I am trying not to panic too much! Witters- I noticed you had a FET - how long did the wessex make you wait after your IVF/OHSS before you were allowed to commence with the FET?

Hope you are all having a good weekend - I am sat here feeling a bit cold - this is not the sort of weather I would expect in August!!!!  

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Kylecat,
Keep positive hon, you have every chance of this working, you had great embryo's put back in.  We all know how you are feeling,  i think it a sort of self preservation, you dont want to get your hopes up as the fall if it hasnt worked is then so much further, but also remember that your body may respond slighlty differently to somone else's so dont read too much into sympton that you have or dont have.

We will all be keeping everything crossed for you, Wessex have such great success rates at the moment we will all be praying this is your time.

Take care

Emma


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Ah Thanks Emsypops for your kind message! All your messages are really helping to keep me going! I am feeling much calmer and less upset about everything - I had an awful day on thurs.

I am also avoiding the normal board that I post on (the single women one) because although everyone is so supportive on that thread, there is also a lot of disappointing news on there at the moment and it is not doing much for my frame of mind!!!!

Emsypops - good luck for your treatment in November (if you decide to do it then) - will you still be having IVF at the Wessex or trying another clinic? I really hope all goes well for you, 

Love and best wishes everyone
Kylecat xxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

I am staying with the Wessex, I like it there and I like them, there ar no guarantees anywhere and I think I would be more relaxed, if that is possible, in familiar surroundings.

However i think I have decided to wait until the new year, so that i can enjoy a couple months with DH when he gets back rather than going straight into it....you never know miracles do happen, we may not need another cycle  

Its our Wedding Anniversary today, so am really missing him more than ever.

take care

emma.


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Dear Kylecat,

I just wanted to wish you lots of luck on your 2ww. I can only imagine how hard this must be for you, stay positive, I hope you get the dream you so deserve  

Lou xxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Emma, happy belated anniversary!  It must be really hard without DH 

Kylecat, I was told after my OHSS that I needed to wait for 3 cycles.  AF arrived as I left hospital with the OHSS and that cycle was extra long, lasting 72 days.  When that next AF arrived, so 1 cycle, I called the clinic and they said I could start down regging that cycle.  My advice is to keep in touch.  You need time to get better both physically and mentally.  If you feel ready, then give them a call!  I really hope this is a needless discussion though 

Gotta go, the painter has arrived to finish off the ceiling....


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Hope you had a nice weekend...?

Emma!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY darling.  I hope you got to speak to your DH and you raised a glass of bubbly (or whatever your fave tipple is!) to celebrate!  I can fully understand you wanting to wait to start TX till next yr too - you & DH will want to have to "freedom" and time together eh? But - whatever you choose to do i hope you wont mind me / us keeping an eye on you! Always here... 

Hi Witters - thanks - I'm feeling well.  My back is really bad tho - not that the physio at the Princess Anne has done much good!   I don't know why i bother going to be honest - but it's on my notes and i keep thinking that if i decline treatment they'll not take my pain seriously enough!! I'm a tad worried that my back is going to complicate the birth...hummmmmmmmmm
How are you and the little treasures? Hope you had a fun W,end... XXX

Kylecat - How are you feeling today angel?  How's your tummy? Are you still having pains? Dare i ask when your OTD is?  Thinking of you all the time...     With regards to starting tx again (IF you need to!) i had to have 2 clear cycles/AF's before starting my 2nd ivf...BUT let's hope you don't have to use those little frosties just yet - maybe in a year or so's time when you and your partner decide to go for no:2   !!! Stay positive babe - you're nearly there!         

 to all Wessex ladies.
L.O.L
XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, sorry to hear you are having back troubles   Have you tried those back braces?  They can help ease it sometimes...


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Witters said:


> Lottie, sorry to hear you are having back troubles  Have you tried those back braces? They can help ease it sometimes...


I've got a "Belly Bra" but it doesn't seem to help much...are the braces different?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmmm, might be the same thing.  They do need to be fitted correctly to help though, so perhaps it's a question to ask your physio?


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I am so pleased to have found a thread dedicated to Wessex Fertility, can I join in please?. I have been with them since last sept and find them great but was concerned when I couldn't find anyone on FF that had had sucess at the clinic (obviously I wasn't looking hard enough). As you can see I am not having much luck and needed some  . 
They have suggested Antagonist next, has anyone got nay views?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome LoopyLu!  Sorry to hear of your losses   they must make your struggled journey even harder.  I am very lucky in that once I was pregnant, I was able to deliver two healthy children, even though they arrived 10 weeks early.  I have PCOS and react extremely well to medication, yet can't ovulate on my own.  My first IVF, I developed severe OHSS and was in hospital for two weeks, so transfer was cancelled.  I had 25 eggs retrieved but only 5 fertilised with 3 making it to day 3 to be frozen.  My first FET was successful with both embies sticking which are two years old now and have me totally wrapped around their little fingers - or so they think 

We would love another (having such miracals makes you very broody and greedy!) and are currently trying natually with the help of metformin.  We have spoken to Sue who also suggests the antagonist cycle.  I believe in time she wants to move everyone onto it as it is less aggressive but more successful.  I have yet to be brave enough to enter another full cycle due to my bad reaction the first time, but she has reassured me to some degree.  Please stay positive, 3rd time can certainly be very lucky and with two special angels looking over you, it must go right for you soon


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls! Thanks again for all your good wishes - I don't test till weekend but will let you know as soon as I know!

Witters - hope you and the little ones are well!   Thanks for all your lovely words. 

Lottie -sorry to hear that you are suffering with your back - it sounds really painful, I hope that you can get it sorted so you are a little more comfortable!

Loubelle - thankyou for your thoughts too. 

Emsypops - hope you had a lovely anniversary despite DH being away.  

LoopyLou - I have just had the antagonist cycle myself and I am now waiting to see if it has worked. I'm a bit of a strange one as I don't actually have any fertility issues, but I am a single girl using donor sperm. I panicked when I reached 36, didn't want to waste any time continuing to look for Mr Right so I have got on with things myself! I found the antagonist cycle OK but obviously have nothing to compare it with as I have never had IVF before. On the antagonist cycle there is no down regging, you start with the puregon on day 3 and then another drug called orgalutron on day 7. Once you get to EC it's exactly the same as the other cycles. People tend to produce less eggs on this type of cycle, in fact the clinic told me that they wanted to get around 8-10 eggs. I did OK and got 8 of which 6 fertilised. 2 embryos were transfered on day 3 and 2 others were frozen on day 5 once they'd reached the blastocyst stage. 

So as you can see, although you don't produce as many eggs on the antagonist cycle, they stimm you gently so the eggs are of a better quality. I hope that this explains it ok - please shout if there's anything else you need to know!

Love to all
kylecat xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies!

How are we all today?

Kylecat - you sound a bit brighter huni - how are you feling today?      

Loopylu - Hi there! Welcome! Glad you found this thread. Sounds like you've had a tough time huni - praying and hoping that No:3 is THE ONE for you..  We are meeting on Sept 13th if you fancy joining in! It's the first meet that i know of - we just thought it might be nice to put a face to a name...let me know! Be lovely to meet you.
PS - my nickname was Loopylu when i was a little one - because i was born with my Mothers Coil on my head!!  So hopefully your name will be good luck for you! 

Witters - thanks for the advice about thet brace - i think it may be different from my bellybra as i didn't have a fitting for that...I will ask my physio about it... 

Emma, Donna, Stumpy, Broomie & Suzanne - *All Ladies * - Big Hello and hope you're ok XXX


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there everyone,

I had some good news that they have a possible recipient for me and Im so so happy today, will keep you updated on the progress. X


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

donna- thats fantasitc news, how exciting. oh fingers crossed  

hello everyone else, i haven't been on for a while to post had a quick read over the last week, but just dont seem to have anytime at the moment, busy trying to get stuff finished at work and just knackered by the time i get home.  went for scan on monday and babies about 4wks bigger than should be for 29wks, had GTT yesterday and that came back as fine, which i am so pleased about, so babies just a big one, not for any reason. all ok though which we are so pleased about. my notes are being referred to the specialist to look at tomorrow and he may want to see me sooner than 5wks.  all abit up in the air at the mo whether baby will wait til 40wks and part of me thinks i will end up with a c-section. who knows though, i dont care how baby joins us just so long as comes all nice and healthy.

love to everyone else, sorry not chatting much, will try to be chattier when i finish work and we get back from wales in 1 1/2wks.

xx
.


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi there!

Donna - GREAT news angel - let us know if it's a GO! How fab if it's that soon...when will you know for sure?
Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you...        

Annie - WOW - Bubba has grown well eh?! Have they said that bubba may well be early then? or are you thinking that they may jsut go with a C-Section around the EDD?  Good news that all is well though - it's a such a worry isn't it? and it's only the start!! Keep us informed...sending a large tummy rub!

Kylecat - how are you today huni? Thinking of you lots         

Me - tired and emotional at the moment - had a few upsetting days with one thing and another and now i'm worried that I'm damaging little one...was up at 3.30 this morning and read till gone 5am - can't be good! Going to see my Mum & Dad this weekend for some much needed TLC...also off out tonight for a friends birthday (only a quiet drink) but i'm sure some girlie chats will lift my spirits!

Anyway - sending love and hugs to all     
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

lottie- just PM you.
they havent said babs will come early or said that i will need a c-section, just said about problems with big babies, that baby is breached, that im better off going to poole and not bournemouth for delivery as bournemouth is only a midwife unit. so i dont know, im expecting the worst then i wont go into a panic, well no greater panic anyway. 

so have you started shopping yet?

kylecat- how you doing hun, i hope you are being strong and waiting til test day. will you be with mum when you do it or are you just going to do it on your own?  i intended to test without DH knowing so i could come to terms if it wasnt good, but the day before i had fresh blood so got so upset, that we decided to test anyway, we did 3 and they were all positive and then we did another one on test day too! 

hello to everyone else, hope you are all happy and well.

x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey girls!!

Lottie - so sorry to hear you've had a few difficult days - you must be really tired very easily at the moment. Hope that you enjoy your weekend away!

Annie - glad to hear things are going well with the pregnancy - with a slightly larger baby you must also be feeling rather tired - are you still at work? Not long to go now!

Witters - hope you and your little ones are OK?

Things not too bad this end - was getting quite bad AF pains earlier in the week so rang the Wessex and asked them what to do. They advised me that I could test tommorrow which is what I am going to do. I am not feeling too optimistic but I think thats because if I feel too positive I will get really upset if it hasn't worked out. I know that luck comes into this a lot and despite the fact that I have no fertility problems, I know that IVF isn't foolproof and I'll just have to deal with the outcome one way or another.

Annie - thanks for asking - I may test on my own or at my parents house, depends how I feel later. I am very lucky in that one of my friends on the single ladies thread has also had IVF and she also tests tommorrow. We have helped each other along these last few days with countless texts and phone calls. My AF cramps have subsided and I have no bleeding so I am probably going to make it to test day unless something goes wrong this evening.  

I have to admit that this is the hardest thing I have done and I never ever imagined I'd be having IVF on my own - funny how life turns out but as my mum says to me at least I've got on and done something about it. 

Got some great news today - half my class got an A in their GCSE geography so I am over the moon - all that hard work and whinging at teenagers was worth it! It's lovely to have at least a little good news - you never know there may be more tommorrow!!    

Love to everyone
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

GOOD LUCK KYLECAT   

Hope you have good news tomorrow, we will all be thinking of you and praying you get the good news you deserve  

Lou xxxx


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow Kylecat x x x x


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

kylecat- good luck hun, i have everything crossed for you, including my legs and believe me with pelvic girdle pain that hurts! 
 

x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey girls!

Totally amazed and shocked to let you all know that this morning I actually got a  ! The Wessex have worked their magic again! I was totally unconvinced that it had worked as yesterday and last night I was suffering from the most awful AF type cramps which kept me up for most of the night. When I did the test, the line came up within 30 secs and was very dark - darker than the horizontal line so there was no mistaking it. 

I rang the clinic earlier and my fave nurse margaret rang me back for a chat which was nice. Chantal is going to ring me later to set up a scan date and get some more cyclogest ordered. Still feeling very surreal - things have not quite sunk in yet!

Thanks so much girls for all the kind words and support that you have shown to me over the last few days - it has meant so much  , 

Good luck to everyone else commencing treatment shortly  , 

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ooohh!! Many congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soo, sooooo pleased for you and what a great report for the antagonist cycle! I know many were following your progress  Well done you! Hey, given your very strong BFP, you could have two sticking !  
[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## Solent (Nov 16, 2007)

Congratulations Kylecat - I'm really pleased for you.

All the best,

Solent.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning girls,

Kylecat - Congratulations hunni    so glad that it's worked.. am sure it will sink in sometime soon   wessex does its magic again yay...

Hope everyone is well.... all the very best     to anyone undergoing treatment at the mo  

bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Yippeeeeeee  

So very happy for you Kylecat. Those symptoms must have been drving you crazy. That is such wonderful news, and I agree with Witters what a great report for the antagonist.

Will it be a couple of weeks now until you get your scan? I bet you can't wait!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS     Well done you.

Lou xxxxxxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls - thanks for all your lovely messages! the clinic just rang me and I have my first scan on the 10th of September - they have been lovely this morning and so excited for me, it is still sinking in a bit to be honest!

kylecat xxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, just under 3 weeks. I wonder if you have one or two snuggled up in there!?   Everyone I have met so far at the Wessex is lovely, it is nice to hear all the nurses etc are just as kind. I bet everything feels very surreal at the moment.  

I will be booking my day 19 when this AF decides to turn up properly, I am 8 days overdue now. I think now I am back off the clomid my cycles have gone back to being all over the place again.   Sue said I can start at the next cycle, which if i start having 40 day cycles again will be at the end of Sept/start of Oct.   Even though I want to get on with it, it has kind of worked out ideal time as I am still healing from my operation from last Thursday.

Hello to everyone else hope you are doing ok  

Lou xxxxxxx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello everyone, jus a quick one while daisy is asleep!!

Congratulations Kylecat        I saw your post about the Af pains which is exactly what i had and i kept ringing the wessex as I too thought it hadnt worked with amount of af pains i was getting i didnt post as i would of hated to get any ones hopes up. Motherhood is just fantastic im loving every minute and cant remember a day with out daisy now enjoy your pregnancy it is the most wonderful feeling and i cant wait to experience it again !!!!

Im sorry but have not had time to read back but am hoping you are all well, i did see u are having a meet up if you have another i will try and come but i need to travel from poole and think its just a little early for me to travel up on the motor way as daisy is not too good in the car at the mo !!!

Now im in a little more of a routine i will pop on by and say hello to you all

take care and i have my fingers crossed for everyone cycling or trying  ps we are going to start trying natural as soon as we possible can,  to see if we can have a little miricle baby without any assistance i doubt it will ever happen but it will be fun trying again!!!!

love

sarah
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kylecat, you need to update your siggy! 

Sarah, wow!  What a great testimenty to mummyhood that you would love another so soon!  I totally understand how broody you get once you get a little miracle.  Best of luck!


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

kylecat- congratulations, that the best news.          


lottie- how you doing lady, spoken to DH. i hope you are able to enjoy your w'end. things back on track at home now and long may it stay that way...............

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I am still amidst builders as we are now having doors fitted up in the babe's room, plus the boiler is being serviced.  It has dawned on me finally that I now have the insentive and enthusiasm to clear out my hoards of keepsakes!  I am fed up of moving things to clear space to move.  

So, if anyone would like any baby related things, let me know.  I have the lot, stage one carseats, ISO fix, bouncers, swings, steamers, bottles, bottle warmers, clothes, clothes, more clothes, toys, more toys, the list goes on.  Everything is in pretty good condition if not all but brand new.  Maybe getting rid of all this things may even spur on a BFP!


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Witters, just saw your email, just wondered what car seat does your iso fix fit??  as i have 2 door car and it might be handy and save my back!!!!  please let me know how much as well as if it will fit a mama and papas car seat i might be able to clear a little space for you!!!  thank you, hope u r all well Daisy has Colic !!!!!!!!!!!!! have been up now since yeterday 4am she is now dozing and i have sent a picture to my husband as he wont believe me !!

Hope everyone else is well

take care 
love
sa
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Stumpy, it's a Britax ISOfix, used with the Cosytoes or something similar.  Not sure if that would fit M&P?  I think they are pretty brand specific.    Sorry to hear about the colic   Awful thing...  Glad she's dozing now though!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS KYLECAT!! i'M CRYING WITH HAPPINESS FOR YOU...

                        

Well done angel! I've been away from my laptop till today and been aching to find out...I'm so pleased for you! What great news...Roll on 10th Sept so we can see if you have one or two little beans in there!! Keep warm, stay calm (well - if you can!) and look after yourself...you derserve it!! YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Stumpy - lovely to see you around the place - how are things? How's little one? Any pictures of Daisy for us to see?!!!

All ladies - how are you? Did you have nice weekends? I was at my parents - had a lovely time - but came home with food poisoning (no - not Mum's cooking!) but a chinese take-away. Have spent 2 days in bed - and the loo!!! But back at work today and feeling better...

Sept 13th - ARE WE UP FOR IT? WHO IS ABLE TO COME? WE NEED TO ARRANGE SOMETHING    

Right - I'd better crack on - but really happy to hear the good news!!

Keep it rolling Wessex ladies - Good luck!!!!!
XXX


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

No worries witters but thank you anyway  
lottie not long now !!  i am trying to upload a picture but not very successful wiill get hubby to try and see if he can do it!!

well little ones doze has not lasted long but she is laying on her changing mat just staring at me so will keep her there for a minute

will be back soon

love
sa
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning ladies!  How are we all today?

Lottie, just seen your ticker, 29w2d - that's when my waters broke!!   Can you see why we weren't all that prepared?    How are you?  When's your next appointment?

Just popping in to bring our group back up.  I am hoping to paint our new doors upstairs today.  Hopefully my two little helpers will help by playing nicely and out of the way of wet paint!

Hugs to all!


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls! Have completely missed some of the messages on this thread - sorry!! Been busy trying to get ready for going back to school!

Witters - good luck with painting!

Lottie - hope you feel a lot better soon after the dodgy chinese!

I was at the wessex yesterday - have been getting a stitch like pain in my left side and it was getting worse and worse so v worried. the clinic asked me to go in for a scan. I am only 5 and a half weeks so there wasn't much to see but everything is in the right place - a sack, yolk and tiny fetal pole. They were very pleased and everything is fine. They are not sure what they pain was as ovaries look ok. May be pressure on bowel, trapped nerve but the pain is at the side and there is no bleeding so that is good. Also only one in there not two!! I have another scan at seven weeks on 10th where I should see a little bit more, 

Thanks for all the good wishes - lots of love to all the other wessex ladies!

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kylecat, glad that all is looking so good!  I had similar pains, usually was put down to ligament pain where everything is stretching


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

ladies!

It's been a tad quiet on here...I hope everyone is well and enjoying our lovely summer!!!

Kylecat - glad all looks ok so far babe! great news and how lovely you got to see your little one already!! I too had a severe pain on my right hand side - nothing came of it and there was no reason for it  ! It went on for weeks and weeks and suddenly stopped, think Witters is right about it being where everything is stretching - there is so much going on in your body right now! Just take it easy and try not to worry - all looking good  

Hi Stumpy - any piccy's yet? I know - I'm so impatient!  

Witters - good luck with your painting sweety! Hope your little treasures allow you!!!! I can't believe your waters broke "now" - I would not be ready yet! I have managed to buy most bits but mentally I'm not fully prepared!! I still hve days when i can't believe that I'm pregnant and that i am to have a baby soon...but keep praying all is well with little one all the same!

 I REPEAT: Sept 13th - ARE WE UP FOR IT? WHO IS ABLE TO COME? WE NEED TO ARRANGE SOMETHING   
Not that I'm excited or anything!!!   

Me - all ok - feeling bigger by the day and starting to feel anxious about the birth...but it is what it is and there's no changing it!! Wouldn't change it for the world though...

Right - back to work!
Take care all and speak soon.
L.O.L.
Lottie XXX


----------



## Solent (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello All,

Hope we are all well.

Kylecat - good news that all looks well.  I too had all sorts of pains and twinges, no one really tells you about them and the other strange effects it all has on your body.  Try not to stress, but do contact Wessex etc if you get too worried about things, at the end of the day its better to speak to them and reassure yourself rather than to stress about it!  I bet you are looking forward to the next scan...

LottieG - I don't think I will be able to make the meet up. DP works every other Saturday and the 13th is his Saturday off, and to be honest I am trying to get as much time together for the two of us before it all gets turned upside down!  We are 34 weeks this week, so less than 50 days to go now.... very scary!  I'm starting some NCT ante natal classes this week - shuold be fun ( ).


Witters - you make me nervous with your labour date stories.... my sister told me that she was born at about that time too (she was a twin).  Oh well... the day will be when the day will be (it's the not knowing when that is the difficult bit)!  Good luck with the painting.

Hope everyone else is well.

Take care,

Solent.


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Solent,

OK huni - i understand - hopefully you can make the next meet with your little bundle!!
TC XXX


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls - thanks for the reassurance about the pain - it's good to know that other people had similar aches and pains! I go from feeling ravenous to sick all the time at the moment. Today I had a craving for a cheese and onion pasty - I never eat pasties normally but I really enjoyed it and it satisfied my hunger!  

Lottie - I will probably try and be there on the 13th - I was going to go to the singles girls meet up in stratford but I think it's too far for me to travel. Where shall we meet? I have my scan on 10th sept - if all is still OK I will def try to make it. 

Are we going to meet for our lunch or just a coffee? I know southampton pretty well so if people say lunch or coffee I could come up with some suggestions as to where to meet. Is anyone going to bring their little ones - if so I know a few places suitable for children!

Love Kylecatxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I would love to come but still cannot commit until nearer the time.  We have so many things going on at the moment at home, improvement wise that we could be busy in the thick of it or else waiting on other things to begin again.  Sorry to be so up in the air, I feel terrible to not be able to say either way.  Ultimately I would love to come but unfortunately, it's very circumstancial as to if I can or not.


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

afternoon ladies.  i'm back from a 7day break with DH just went to cheltenham and visited the surrounding area for 3 days then over to cardiff and stopped at bristol on the way home to see a good friend and went to ikea! my mate gave me loads of her old baby bits and bobs, nothing too expensive but all the bits would of added up if we had to buy them new. we had a lovely relaxing time together, didnt do anything much, and we were in each night in time for big brother!  we bought our fist clothes for baby today, i have been too frightened to get anything before now.  the only other thing we have is ordered the pushchair, choosen the car sit, oh and another friend has a cotbed for us when we are ready to take it.

witters- i might be interested in buying a few bits and bobs from you.

lottie- sorry i havent been in touch as you can see we have been away.  hows things with you? i will PM you.

Kylecat- i had pains and i had bleeding but we are both ok. we found wessex brilliant with the early problems.  glad everything is ok though, take it steady back at school be careful and if you thinnk you shouldnt do something DONT. hope to see you on 13th too.  

the 13th- i'm defo up for it i can do coffee or lunch (veggie). lottie im excited too. 

solent- hello, gosh you havent got long to go have you, with my baby being 4wks bigger then expected i'm worried whether we will be meeting babs before 40wks........

xxx


----------



## Twiglet (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi everyone,  so sorry to butt in, but can I join you?  Although we were automiatically referred to St Mary's (we live in Fareham) , we will be considering all options early next year as we are waiting for IUI, but obviously then IVF if not successful.  We have discussed the Wessex as an option, so am I allowed along to the meet on the 13th?
I am so keen to meet others that are (or have been) going through the IF journey as i drive my husband mad with my constant talking about it!  Hoping you'll let me in!    Mx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Twiglet, I'm sure I speak on behalf of everyone that you are more than welcome!  You posted here before didn't you?  Or am I going mad? 

Annie, PM me with what kind of things you need and I'll let you know what I've got.


----------



## Twiglet (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Witters, yes I have been on and off of FF before, but now am really into it!  Please let me know where and what time you'll be meeting and I'll be there!  M x


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

twiglet- you are more than welcome to come along on the 13th, as witters said, though quite where we dont know yet........... if you do decide to go to wessex you'll be in safe hands  

witters- gosh i dont even know what half the stuff is we need, but i shall give it a go, maybe i should start with what we have got  

oh i'm so excited about the 13th, i cant wait to meet everyone  

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Annie, I pm'd you...  You will soon learn!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

AAaaaarch - just did huge great post and lost it - possibly stoopid work laptop - we'll see....

As well as various lovely comments on this and that, I was 'doing a Witters' and offering some stuff for sale to you lovely pg ladies - got a lovely beech play pen with so many features I just outlined in lost post and resuable nappies, wraps and bucket (not to mention a short but pertinent tirade about global warming and how easy it was to use washable nappies and how so much better for your babe) and the possiblity of a fab unused Avent breast pump and a brilliant top of the range Maclaren pushchair.

So we'll see if this post will play the game

Catch you all soon

Bestest

Poll

PS Condensed post after lost post - sorry if abrupt.
PPS For those that know us, got poorly daughter - chicken pox has finally struck - had to wait til term time! Also I'm recuperating from a sheep virus (Orf) of all things - God knows how I got it......


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Poll, how frustrating!  It always happens to the long posts doesn't it?  I really wanted to use re-useables, but they just leaked all the time.  I think that it didn't help that my two were pretty 'skinny' so not much fat to help the nappy out.  Infact, the best nappy for us is pampers.  Huggies and own brands (other than Tesco) are even worse than re-usables.  It's something that is just trial and error with to find the best for you.  If I could use the cloth, I certainly would have persisted with it though, especially with the 'kindness' of them.

Poor Daisy   Is she just starting school now or has she begun before?  Ours don't start until they are 3+ years but I'm lucky in that I don't have to work.  I think it's gonna come hard on them, so I'm trying to do lots of socialising and 'practicing' this year.  I hope the chicken pox is a kind case for her.

 to you too!  Sounds horrible!  Was it only you who had it?  I hope you both feel better soon...

    if you are still TTC'ing


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi lovely ladies!!!
I gotta be quick as V bsut at work! Sorry!!
BUT
Big welcome to Twiglett - can't wait to get to know you! This thread is a lovely thread! (if i do say so myself) as it's much smaller than the others and everyone has a different story...Welcome!

This Sat - I am happy to do lunch or coffee!! I'm confused over who's coming tho?!
Lottie
Annie
Twiglet
Suzanne (tho not seen her for a little while)
Kylecat

Any others I've missed? Sorry = head very fluffy these days!

If we all can do lunch then i think it would be nice...Kylecat - can you tell us where you think is best huni?

Right - i hope you are all well - sedning love and sorry but gotta fly.

Catch up later! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Witters
OMG - not Daisy starting school - she's got ages yet - she's only a little dot and doesn't start for another two years - I'm NOT an advocate of early education (in fact the opposite) 
I meant me - I'm a teacher so it's hard cos I'm back at work!

Interesting comments re- reusable - D was everso skinny/small and I never had one leak in the cloth which I did in the others, I guess it depends on the type - I took advice from the Nappy Lady (online) and got some that were just right. Definitely worth perservering imo.

Ah well = have a fun meet up on Saturday ladies

Poll


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

    You're right Lottie i haven't been on here for a while. I've had a friend staying, school started back, been stand in lollipop lady at school and been at work so busy busy. Cannot believe we are now in September! 
I am still keen to meet up, I would have to bring my daughter (she is 8 years old) though and not sure if its the best thing, mmm... decisions, decisions .  Has a decision been made to were in Southampton we'd meet?
If its in the main shopping bit then it'll be easy for us to get there.
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Twiglet (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Am looking forward to meeting you all - am a bit nervous though!  I'll be the only one not pregnant or already a Mum...... 
BUT let me know a time and place and I'll be there - I'll have lots of questions!!
See you on Sat
M x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Im still coming, sorry not been around for a while, just got back form holiday

Emma


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi lovelies!

Sorry - knew the list was wrong! I really cannot be trusted!!

So we have:


Lottie
Emma
Annie
Twiglet
Suzanne 
Kylecat
Witters...? PLEASE!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!! OK - I'll stop begging - but PLEASE!!!

Is that right!

Suzanne - Hi huni!! Nice to see you! Busy lady eh?! I am happy to pick you & daughter up from the Ferry (that's right isn;t it?) but i don't have a booster seat??... 

Emma - how was your holiday? What did you get up? Hope you had a lovely time! 

Twiglet - pls don't be anxious - NONE of us have met before!! and we'll all have questions and things to talk about...the whole idea is that we can be supportive and use our knowledge of treatment and all that goes with it to help our FF's through... 

Stumpy / Broomie / Pollttc / Solent - Ladies - just checking in - are you deffo not able to make it Sat? Is all well? Hope you're ok? XXX

Kylecat - angel can you help us with a venue? Is everyone ok for a lunch somewhere? it doesn't have to cost the earth - even a sarnie!!

Sending love
XXXXXX


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Lottie
It sounds like it'll be good - sorry to miss so many of you but I can't come. It's me birfday on Thursday and D is on the 'still contagious' bit of chickenpox so we may/or may not be doing something for that - ie if she's still bad=nothing but if she's not= birthday thang!

Have fun

Poll


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Ah - Happy Birthday for Thurs babe!!!!!
 I hope you are able to celebrate on Sat! We'll have a birthday toast for you!!! 
L.O.L
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls!! looking forward to hopefully meeting everyone on saturday! I have my seven week scan tommorrow so if everything is OK with that then i'll def be there. I have been thinking about a couple of venues - not entirely sure where everyone is coming from? There is the White Swan in mansbridge - its a lovely pub, serves nice lunches which are fairly reasonable and also teas and coffees. It's next to a river too which is nice. It is fairly near (about 2 miles) from junction 6 of the M27. Or just off of junction 8 of the M27 is a pub I think called the windover manor (nr tescos at burseldon) think its a beefeater or something. It serves lunches etc too. 

Please let me know where you are all coming from or PM me if you'd rather and we can see which venue is best!

Lots of love
kylecat xxx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

hello, sorry i havent been on for a while, been busy here and had problems with the internet, well the laptop i think.......

witters- gosh your PM totally confused me arh! I SHALL READ IT again and get back to you if thats ok. the boucer is it a seat boucer or hang off the door one?  

kylecat- i'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow, dont worry about it. are you seeing S or C?  drop a post to let us know how you got on.  

poll-   for thursday and i hope DD is better so you can have a fun day on saturday.

lottie- defo still coming on saturady, lunch is good for me. really looking forward to meeting you, glad things are  , long may it continue, a bit   +  for me at the mo, all about the usual thing.

i may well be coming in on the train on saturday, the last time i drove to southampton and back i completely knackered myself out and ended off work for the following 3days and in bed. now i have finished work anyway, but with my PGP it can be a bit too much for me so a central location would be best, unless anyone is near the station and driving to the venue?  gosh its hard work to know where to go isnt it. i shall be coming from either bournemouth or lymington, depending on whether i escape to my parents for a relaxing w'end or not- long boring storey, bet you cant want to met me on saturday!!!!!!  

anyway, everyone take care of yourselves. lots of love

anna

xxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Poll, Happy birthday for Thursday!   I hope Daisy is feeling better so you can celebrate! Makes sense about your term time comment too, I forgot you were a teacher! Interesting about your view on early education given your position. My two will be going to nursary this time next year, which I feel will be about right as a gentle introduction. It will only be one morning a week initially and build it up at their pace. There are a couple of friends whos children's birthdays are within a couple of days of M&K's and started last week! For me, I feel my two are certainly not ready for it - neither am I!!

Anna,  Sorry I confused you! Take your time to read it and ask any questions however silly they sound! You have a lot to suddenly learn, I remember how hard it was  As for the bouncer, I have both! The hang in the door one however is for a little later so you needn't worry about that. The one I was talking about is like a little seat that bounces as they move, which should soothe them. This is the one I have:










Lottie, ooooh! 30w3d, M&K were born 'today'! How are you? I would totally love to meet up on Saturday, but we are now expecting our hot tub to be delivered and need more hands to help move it, so can't sneak off  DH has informed me however that he is due to work the weekend of 4th October, so maybe we could give something a go then? I hope so as I would really love to put faces to names!

Kylecat, good luck today!!!!!! I'm sure everything will be fine 

Hugs to all!


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls! thanks for all your good wishes - 7 week scan went well thank you. A tiny flickering heartbeat was seen and the 'baby'! measures 9mm which is spot on for 7 weeks. I am going back to the wessex in a couple of weeks for a reassurance scan - it costs £120 but it's a small price to pay to reduce the worrying!

As for saturday - annie, if you are coming by train, myself or one of the other girls could pick you up. If we go to the white swan at mansbridge you will need to get off at Southampton Parkway (airport) rather than southampton central station. You can get trains back to bournemouth from parkway too and it's 2/3 mins drive from the pub. 

I am happy to meet in town if thats easier for people but it might be a bit hectic on a saturday - please let me know what you'd prefer, 

Love to all  
Kylecatxxx

PS - poll, have a lovely birthday tommorrow! I am a teacher too by the way!


----------



## Solent (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello All,

Hope we are all well and enjoying the lovely weather!

LottieG - cannot make Sat sorry, but will be up for a meet in the future though.  As for me - all is well except iron levels which are too low at the moment meaning that I cannot go to the birthing centre.  So its green veg, dried apricots, bournville and floradix for me!  35 weeks this Friday and finish work tomorrow - I'll be bored on Monday, but still pleased to not be at work!  Hope things are all good with you?

Kylecat - glad the scan went well - heres to the next 33 weeks.

Poll - Happy Birthday for Thursday.

Everyone else - sorry but I'm not very good at remembering items for personals - hope you are all good though.

Take care all,

Solent.


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

KYLECAT- THATS FANTASTIC NEWS! I AM SO PLEASED THAT YOU GOT TO SEE YOUR LITTLE BEAN (YOU KNOW WHICH ONE I MEAN  ). I dont blame you having a reassurance scan, coz it feels like ages getting to the 12wk scan, which in my case wasnt until 13wks.............

i can get the train to parkway no problem at all. ive just had a look on british rail web site and looks like they get in about every 20mins or there abouts, so once i know what time we are meeting i can work out which train to get and could always walk to the pub if it isnt too far and i know which way to go! that doesnt mean we have to do that part of southampton though, it just means i can do either or now.

witters that boucer looks lovely, let me know what sort of £ you are thinking of. DH is often in your neck of the woods at the mo on sales visits so one day i could head up with him and meet up with you we have got some ral bargains in boots this last week as some of them have massive sales on.

solent- you must be so excited, are you completely ready? believe me ive been finished now for 2wks and havent been bored once, but we still have lots to do 

oh did anyone watch that sharing other womans breast milk last night- all a bit weird...

xxx


----------



## Twiglet (Mar 22, 2007)

Girls, I really, really hope I don't offend anyone, but am going to pull out of Saturday.  I will find it very hard meeting you all and being the only one still ttc - I find all the baby talk at work etc hard enough! 

I wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies and am thrilled for each of you - I know you will all have the best intentions, but I will still feel like the odd one out!  It's going to be a continued long and hard journey for me and I'll try and keep smiling.

Take care  Mx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Twiglet,
i am also ttc, 2 failed attempts the last one at exactly the same time as Lottie, i was having et at the same time as she was having ec, si know exactly how you feel.

Lottie, holiday was Maldives, with Mum and sister as DH is still away, was absolutely wonderful, just a shame to be home.

still intend to come on Saturday.

E


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twiglet, I'm sorry that you feel the need to pull out, but I think we all understand how you feel. Even us mum's have experienced the hard, emotional side of TTC'ing  Please pm me if you feel I upset you with my baby talk. I hope I don't, and don't for one moment feel that your post was a dig at me personally  but at the same time, don't wish to upset anyone further in their struggle. I notice you are on the waiting list to see Dr. Golland, I have a friend who also posts on FF who is under him and has recently been successful from an IUI with clomid and is currently pregnant with twins! There really is lots of hope for you  Again, I for one respect how you feel and hope that we can all meet up once you _*are * _ pregnant!  That day will come Twiglet 

Emma, sounds great!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi lovelies...

Now...

Twiglet - sweetheart - WE ALL totally understand how you are feeling and can remember only too well how tough baby talk is - so don't worry about offending anybody on FF about that! Obviously we would love to see you on Saturday, and hope to support you through your TTC days...however if you are feeling fragile then fair enough...but there is a mixed bag of us - and we've all had various problems, ups & downs...perhaps sharing it with us girls who "know" might help a little? As Emma said, she too is still on the rollercoaster as is Suzanne...Whatever works best for you angel  We just want to be there for you...as these ladies were here for me during my traumas...PM me anytime you like - I'm all ears and hope to be a friend...         

Witters - HOT TUB?!!! I'm coming over to your house!!  Shame about Sat - but i'm sure we'll be meeting again soon! XXX

Emma - Wow - how lovely?! Maldives! I'm really jealous...no holiday for me since my honeymoon 2 yrs ago!!! hummm  It's not too long till hubby is back now is it? You must be getting so excited! 

Annie - humm - seems you are still having the "usuals"  We'll have a good catch up on Sat babe...can't wait! xxx

Solent - shame you can't make it either - but will keep you posted on the next event! xxx

Kylecat - FAB news about your little one! HB is a lovely thing to see after all the worry of treatment! Bless you - i'm so happy for you... 

Poll - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR POLL - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!! La la la la! 

OK - LOCATION: I think Kylecats "White Swan" sounds a good idea - out of town and nr the trains...Which reminds me! It's the damn Boat Show this W/end - so YES - we want to stay away from town as much as possible - horrid place at show time - packed!!!!!

*Suzanne - huni- what's your plan? xxx*

Lottie
Emma
Suzanne
Annie
Kylecat
Maybe Twiglet? 

Anyone I've missed again?? Crap at this!!!


Right - I'm going to talk about me - Sorry!! Feeling really anxious all the time and have no idea why. Ok - pregnancy is a worrying time and i know I'm nearing the "birth" but my feelings of anxiety are far exceeding anything i can put my finger on, with regards to cause. It's really upsetting me - my heart keeps racing and i find i'm short of breath - has anyone felt like this? It got so bad last night that it made me  sorry to harp on - but don't know what's happening?

That's me...

Sending love to all as always XXX


----------



## EmmaN (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I'm fairly new to this site but it's great to be able to hear about people in and around Southampton having treatment.  
I am 27 and have been trying to concieve for 5 years now.  About 3 years ago I was diagnosed with endometriosis and have just had my second operation to remove more endometriosis and cysts.  The surgeon has now said that he believes I can no longer concieve naturally.  I keep getting quite down but i'm trying to focus on IVF and look at it as a positive step.  If anyone has any advice for me on how to get through it and what to expect then that would be great.  

I would have loved to have met some of guys this Saturday but unfortunately I am away.  I would like to come to your next meeting if you'll have me as I've never spoken to anyone who is going through this experience.

All the best to everyone!

Emmax


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

I have posted on here a few times before not sure if you remmeber me, I had my left fallopian tube removed last month, and went for my day 19 appointment with the wessex today. I was originally told by Sue I would be on the antagonist cycle, but today I found out I am having the normal long protocol. This means I start my tablets today and injecting saturday!! I really was not expecting that - thought I had a couple of weeks till I started!  

Anyway, was just wondering if I can officially join you now as my treatment is properly starting?  

I would like to come and meet up with you on Saturday but I already have plans, maybe I could come long next time? 

Lou xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Gotta be quick BUT!

EmmaN - WELCOME! you've come to the right place!! We will all do our best to answer your questions and suport you through your treatment!!  

Loubelle - of course we remember you! Lovely to hear from you and how exciting that you are starting TX today!! Wow!!   Excited for you!! 

Will post when I've got more time - but wanted to say Hi to you both!
L.o.L
Lottie XXX


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone! Lottie - sorry to hear that you feel really nervous and worried at the moment - its a big moment in your life and your bound to feel a little apprehensive.  

Welcome to Loubelle and Emma - lovely to see new people - I'm sure the Wessex will be able to help you as they are a terrific clinic.  

Twiglet - I hope you come on saturday - up until 3 weeks ago I was also in the same boat as you and know exactly where you are coming from. TTC is a very stressful business and also worrying but if any clinic can help you, then the Wessex can. 

Lottie - I forgot the boat show was on - best to avoid town then!

Are we all agreed on the white swan? - annie, let me know when your train comes in and a brief description of you so I recognise you!! I will be in a blue puegoet 206!

If anyone needs directions to the pub, please let me know. What time shall we meet?

Looking forward to it

Kylecat xxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi everybody,
            I am still coming on Saturday if it is still OK to pick me up Lottie? I will PM you my mobile no. and if a time is agreed we can arrange what time red jet i will catch, I haven't a clue where the pub is you have suggested so i am only able to come with the kindness of your offer to pick us up, thankyou . I will bring a few things for my DD to do drawing and her V tech to hopefully keep her amused, she's a good girl so shouldn't be any probs.
Loubelle-I remember you posting before, good luck with your treatment and hopefully we will be able to support you through it. 
Twiglet- It must be so so difficult seeing a lot of girls succeed, when you are still on the journey of succeeding yourself. i am always so grateful for my own DD who i had after 2 miscarriages and before i went on a very long road of 6 years to try for another, I cant claim to know how you feel completely but as a mum at a school who has a 8 year old and in her class there is 3 mums with new Born's and already have 2 more children ( 2 are aged 40+) and 2 more pregnant i can only relate to having a strong maternal urge and want to complete my family with another baby. If ( i am seriously considering trying IVF again) i don't succeed after another go then i will never lose sight that i am lucky enough to already be a mum. Be strong and i am sure you will get there in the end. The saying if at first you don't succeed..... well hopefully with support from this lovely lot we can support you through the ups and downs  .
My friend had 3 IUI's and got pregnant on the 3rd attempt. Her 2nd child was concieved the 2nd IUI. 
Maybe we can arrange another one after this meet and have a regular 'Wessex meeting' supporting all ladies on FF new and old.
Emma- I'm sure we can give you a few tips on the IVF journey so i will look forward to meeting you on saturday.
Bye for now
Suzanne xxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello

Sorry I have been away so I am really behind!  I promise to try and catch up on everyones news as quickly as possible.

Suzanne - thank you for your PM reminding me of the get together I am going to do my best to be there just may not eat anything just to be on the safe side me and food are not getting on that well but I have not been sick for over a week now yipeee!!!!  Some directions would be great though.

Lottie - hello thank you for arranging this for us can't wait to meet everyone.

Love

Broomie x


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all, just  a quick log on to say hi and see how everyone is doing,  im sorry lottie but cant do sat but woyhld love to meet everyone prehaps at the next met up, i live in Poole so at mo its a bit of a trek with daisy who is ssuffering with reflux and now she has a cold!!! blimey it really does never end but its amazing especially as now we can get her to smile and laugh!!!! well the bottles wont wash and sterilise themselves but that would be fab so me and daisy can just snuggle!!! well i see a few of you are just about to start cycling so good luck and everyone else hello, i see those who are pregnant those tickers are really moving quickly now whoo not long girls!!!

Take care everyone, when i get two mins will log on again have fun on sat

love
sa and daisy xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning everyone!

Twiglet, I pm'd you  I only wish i could wave my magic wand...









Annie, yes, you can pop over whenever you like. pm me and we can arrange a day. As for £'s, we can discuss, but it's more for clearing space than getting money, so I'm sure we can agree to something









Lottie, you are experiencing usual pregnancy anxiousness







my comments about my delivery didn't help







What a dimwhit!







All I can say is if go with your emotions, try not to gang up against them as it will only make you feel worse. If you need to cry, then let it all out!









Sarah, aww, poor Daisy with the cold. My two were always having colds when they were little, but it does get better as they build up their immune system. I invested in my 'snot buster' which I would definately advise any new mum to get. It's electronic (batteries) and it basically goes up each nostril and sucks out all the nasties. I am a bit weird in that I get great satisfaction to see all the nasty snot when I clean it out!







Anyway, it's on the expensive side - £40 but will set you up for life! It's from Jo Jo Mamabebe

Lou, wow! What an eventful appointment! Glad the operation went well and looking forward to following your treatment!







sure it will work this time!

Broomie, I remember that m/s well!







All I 'was allowed' to eat was pork and potatoes! Everything else came up before I even took a bite... Enjoy your virtual eating tomorrow!

Suzanne, hey you!







you sound much more like your usual, positive self. Great to hear that you are thinking about trying once more!







I'm sure your daughter will be great tomorrow!

EmmaN,







Welcome! We can offer our advice as you go along. But for now, just try to stay positive, focus on getting your body into shape, such as eat well, drink planty (water not booze!)







and generally reading up on all the info you have been given. When the time comes to start treatment, follow each little step at a time rather than looking to the end. This way it will be far easier to handle and you won't worry that you've forgotten something.

Huge







to everyone!

Oh, Lottie, yes we are lucky to be getting a hot tub! M&K will love it as they adore water as you know. As it heat to a lovely tewmperature, hopefully we won't get too cold as the winter creeps in!







Don't worry, although outside, it is inside if you know what I mean!

I hope the 'animated' post cheered people up!









Enjoy tomorrow! Have a drink for me!







I will be thinking of you all!









Just quickly, my favourite - I hate flies!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi all,

Welcome to the new girls and all the best of luck with treatment, Wessex is great  

Hope you all enjoy Sat and hope to make the next meet for sure... shame I can't make it this time but am sure we can make it a regular thing and help one another as we go along. 

Sorry not feeling too good at mo, been reading and replying in my head.. can't type too long as have had migraine and still feeling fragile. As for me not ready to go for my FET cycle yet but at least it's a positive thing to know that in the background that possibility is there... the ttc road goes onwards and upwards... 

Twigglet- huggles hunni, there's still quite a few of us here who are ttc and not been successful yet (some of us have been trying for a very long time some less but none of that makes it any easier), don't give up hun and remember that everyone here all have ttc experiences and can help to support you   no-one will judge you and we're all here to help one another   take it easy.

Lots of love to everyone,
xxx
Sofia


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies!!!

I'm at work and very busy again today so can't be too long!

BUT - very much looking forward to meeting you tomorrow! 

Broomie - lovely to hear from you huni - and so hope we can meet you tomorrow...been wondering how you've been feeling - M/S must be so tough, you're a brave lass! 

Stumpy - Hello you too!! Sorry to hear Daisy has a cold and reflux...lots of wiping for you then!  Sending my love and hope to see you next time... 

Sofia - hi ya huni - so sorry to hear you're feeling under the weather? Hope you feel better soon...One of the 'good things' about FET is that you can take control of when you are ready to give it a go...you'll know when's right for you and when your body is at it's peak. Half the battle, I found, with TX is being mentally prepared - keeping everything crossed for you and here for you always... 

Twiglet - how are you huni? Are you feeling any more like a meet? Absolutely no presure at all...more worried that you're ok? Sending hugs... 

Witters - hi ya - NO! you didn't make me feel worse - honestly - you never could.  I always find your words a huge comfort. I've just been having these bouts of anxiety that are horrid - sometimes i'm left feeling really tired and weepy  - as you say must be hormones and the normal angst of pregnancy! 
You'll have to post some piccy's of your 2 on the tub! How cute!! You'll be missed tomorrow! 
Thanks for the lively post tho!! Made me smile! X

Now - tomorrow!

Think we can agree on The White Swan in Mansbridge. Shall we say 12.30 for 1pm to allow for traffic etc? Is it a plan if you pm your mobiles? I can then text you back - that way we all have a contact...?
address: The White Swan 
Mansbridge Road, West End 
Southampton 
SO18 3HW 
telephone: 023 80473322

Suzanne - PM or text me what time your jet gets in...i go to Town Quay right? Remember the boat show so leave a good hour for us to cross town after you land huni  and your daughter is one of the girls - it will be lovely to meet her too xxx


Right - i gotta fly..
See you tomorrow lovelies!
Lottie XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm so jealous of you all meeting up, it should be fun!

Lottie, I think that as we have such a long, hard struggle to get pregnant, it is instant relief when we see that positive test.  Then the worry sets in that all is ok.  When you are almost done baking as it were, reality suddenly hits in that there is going to be a tiny, dependant little person that we need to totally change our life for and it can be too much sometimes.  I know that when I was in hospital on bedrest the week before I delivered, I discovered emotions I never even knew existed.  In the night, all I heard was the new babies crying and reality certainly sunk in then!  At one point, I needed an ECG and I was struggling to breathe and my pulse was racing!  All was fine though.  They told me it was babies resting on my lungs and artery.  Maybe that could be part of your explaination?  When you get an attack, try deep breathing and shifting positions.  They say to lay on your left side I think 

It's the same as when baby is born, all I ever thought of was the newborn stage but they quickly grow up and suddenly there's teething to think of, rolling off things to think of, a whole new set of worries and anticipation.  You are going to be a great mum to little Tilly, I can feel the warmth and caringness from your posts 

Sofia, hey!  Sorry you are feeling down   Atleast the sun seems to be out a bit today.  I've just been down the tip and it was boiling!  Hugs to you!


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey girls - just a quick one - 12.30 tommorrow sounds good. Annie - if you let me know what time your train comes in I can pick you up!

love
kylecatxxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all looking forward to meeting up today, and hope you have a lovely time. I hope to be able to pop along to your next meet  

Well, we did our first buserelin injection this morning! We both have a real fear of needles so was such a relief now the first one is over with.

Just wondering - I have been left with a raised area sort of like three or four insect bites in a row and it is all red around it. Is this normal?  

Thanks, Lou xxxxxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Ladies,
Sorry i am going to have to bail on today, soe work stuff i cant get out of im afraid.

Hope you all have a nice time

Emma


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

loubelle- i do remember getting a little raised area and becoming very bruised  what i was told to do is get the needle in quick and the slowly press the liquid in. i hated needles too, but you do get used to it. i kept DH out of the bathroom when ever i injected as is a bit of a flaffer so i thought he would make me worse and i knew i had to get on with it.  i put a little tupperware pot of water in the freezer and would numb the area fiirst, look where i was putting the needle push it in then not look down there as the liquid was going in. i know it isnt nice but you soon get used to it.  if you can bring yourself to have accupunture too then i would recommend it. i cant remember if you askd about it on the dorset thread, if it was you i know one girl was abit negative about it, but i thought it really helped me, both to relax and helped with the whole icsi process.  at the meeting today 4 of us who are preggers all had accupuncture, coinsidence i dont know...........

so kylecat, mrs shaw, lottie and brommie.  it was lovely to meet you all today and i think it was such a positive meeting.  a few moans and groans but thats why we are all there for each other, put loads of positive chat about now and the future. looking forward to our next lunch.

love to all.
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Broomie, Mrs Shaw, Annie and Lottie - Just wanted to say thanks for the lovely lunch today, it was great to meet you all!   I came home and went to bed for two hours, so tired at the mo!  

Really looking forward to our next meet up!

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Annie that is really helpful. At what stage did you have the acupuncture. Does it matter that I have started my treatment already?
Hope you had a lovely day today at the meeting. xxxxx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

loubelle- i am about to PM you Jackies details and a bit more info.

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad you all had a great time at the meet up!  You certainly had the weather for it!

Lou, yes, the buserilin does tend to bring you up in red welts as does it make the area itchy for a while.  All completely normal side effects of it.  I never did the accupuncture but I have only ever heard good things about it.  I would call one local to you and ask the questions.  That way you can get a feel for them and it will help make your decision as to wether to go for it or not.  Best of luck!

Well, we have our hot tub!  It was a it of a pain as the delivery driver was running late, so we had lots of people hanging about for about 3 hours, we felt terrible!  The electrician is due any moment now as he couldn't wait any longer, so hopefully it should be up and running later on today!  We filled it up and M&K just wanted to dive straight in dispite the water being freezing!  We had another hiccup yesterday as we were planning to build a summerhouse around it, but it suddenly dawned on us that the height wasn't high enough to allow the cover to open so now we are waiting on a carpenter to see if he can extend it, keeping the strength.  Serves us right for getting things like this I guess!

Gotta go, the electrician's just pulled up...

Hugs to all!!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow sounds great witters. I hope you manage to sort the summerhouse!! Will be great, my sister has a hot tub in her garden lucky thing, and they go in it all the time especially after work just to chill out! They don't have anything over it so having summer house to cover you makes it even better.

Annie has given me details of the acupuncturist she used so I will be calling her today I think  

Lou xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Firstly - thanks to all for a lovely lunch on Saturday - really enjoyed it an was great to put faces to names! And lovely to meet our honorary member Mrs Shaw's DD! How gorgeous! Hope everyone got back ok...
I was so tired afterwards! i took dogs out and had a nose bleed   - VERY embarassing...had to "run" home with no tissues and claret everywhere...very bizarre.  Needless to say i laid down for the rest of the day!! lovely!  

Witters - glad the hot tub finally arrived - i do like the sound of your set-up! I'll be there in me cozzy!!!

Emma - shame you couldn't make it - hope to meet you next time...

Kylecat - see around neighbour!  


L.O.L
Lottie XXX


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello girls 

It was lovely to meet some of you at the weekend so sorry I could not eat anything!  Hopefully next time even more will be able to make it.

Witters - we were so sorry not to meet you after all the helpful advice you have given all of us but I'm glad your hot tub eventually arrived o.k, we bought one last year and love it I can't wait to be able to use it again really missing it!! 

Lou - hello hope you are getting on o.k with your injections

Emma - so sorry you had to work hopefully next time we will get to meet you.

Hope you have all had a good day I'm off to pass out in bed it has been a long long day at work today and I feel about 110yrs old tonight

Sweet dreams

Broomie x


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
  Was going to post last night but just couldn't connect to the internet . I really enjoyed lunch with everybody, it's so nice to meet new and interesting people! 
Lets hope we can all meet again soon.  I totally spoilt DD when we went to the shops,she was well behaved and didn't complain at all, she was just one of the girls and i no doubt it'll be the same when she is older, just like her mum enjoying a meal out and a good catch up with friends.
I must say typing this post is kinda different this time as i can see all the faces of the girls that came to the meet,it was really good and look forward to another!.

Lottie- how awful to have a nose bleed!  do you get them normally or is it just the pregnancy? it's quite common i believe in pregs. Not sure if running home was the best idea but with no tissues it must of been awful for you!
You were a star for picking us up and droppin us off, thankyou so much. As for most of you going home for a sleep well, i thought i heard thunder on the way back on the ferry must of been all that snoring! 

Wasn't it strange how you and Kylecat live just a stone throws from each other, you must of past each other numerous times without even knowing it.
Anyway bye for now
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi to all!!
Am very new to this site so hope this is actually getting posted!!!
Have just started my first cycle of IVF at the Wessex (started injections last friday) and if all goes well considering the Blastocyst option. Has anybody had any success this way at the Wessex or know what the 'Blastocyst' success rates are?

Many thanks
Lin x


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello girls

Lin - Welcome to the site everyone is really helpful and lovely on here.  I am 26 weeks pregnant after my first IVF cycle at the Wessex but I had my et after 2 days so did not go to the blastocyst stage so sorry I can't offer you any specific advice on that one, but I just wanted to wish you lots of luck you are in great hands at that clinic so keep us up to date on how you are doing.  I am sure someone on here will be able to answer your question though. 

Hope you are all o.k I was so embarrassed this week guess who went and fainted at the beauticians yes me I was mortified! Just when I stop being sick it seems I have a new party trick so much for going to relax and have a nice facial. 

Witters - how is your hot tub honey?

Suzanne - I think your DD deserved to be spoilt she was so good!!!!! I hope you spoilt yourself too!

Hi Lottie & Annie - how are your bumps you will be pleased to know mine has grown a bit more! I have been trying very hard at the hosp this week to persuade the midwives they will want to induce me before christmas day but I'm not having much luck! 

Have a good day everyone

Love

Broomie x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi lovelies,

Hope you are well?

Broomie!!! Are you ok? This does not sound good huni!! When will you stop eh?! What did the beautician do?! Bet it was a fright    Your little bubba certainly knows how to make him/herself known!!   PLEASE take it easy XXX

Lin - Welcome and congrats on starting your first cycle.  It's a very exciting and anxious time and i hope we can support you through it all...How are you gettting on with your injections?!
I had 2 cycles of IVF at the Wessex; 1st cycle was abandoned due to OHSS (REMEMBER TO DRINK AS MUCH WATER AS YOU CAN MANAGE & EAT LOTS OF PROTEIN   !!) but 2nd cycle was completed and I am no 32 wks pg.  The Wessex have a great team and I hope and pray that you succeed with your dream. Do you have any children/step children already?  I had day 3 embrios "put back" but I bleieve that Kylecat had Blasts... Kylecat?

GOOD LUCK!!!

Me - not a great week - had madwife appt on Tues and instead of measuring 31+2 I measure 37 wks.  Now, "they" are saying that it could be either bubba or me (lots of fluid) I'm hoping it's the latter   but also it has caused me some worry as we were high risk downs - i've read (ok a dangerous thing I know) on-line that a large baby could indicate problems...Now I'm thinking that the high risk result might be connected...I have to wait for 3 wks before i see our consultant and have a proper scan...urghhhhhhhh - the worry never stops does it?!!

Other than that - a [email protected] week at work and i'm ready to STOP now and sit at home eating chocolate!!! oh well - dream on!

Sending love to all the lovely Wessex Ladies as always,
Lottie & Tillie-Bump XXX


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thankyou for your replies.
The main reason we are thinking of Blastocyst is that we are going for only one being put back and were told the success is slightly higher as is if we were having two put back. Already have a beautiful little girl so dont really want to go down the 'twins' road!!! 
Oh well what'll be will be I suppose!! 
Great to here your success stories, it makes for very good positive reading. Its very much a roller coaster experience!!
Injections going ok, not that bothered by them. Back in the day used to pierce my school friends ears (yuk) so maybe that helps!!! haha!
My little girl has just started school and gets a bit upset in the mornings. Today she had me going too! I couldn't stop blubbing! Very embarassing! Thinking it might have something to do with the injection
Anyway hope you are all well......as can be! 
Lin x


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls 
Welcome Lin, You'll get plenty of support here from all of us . Somedays it's pretty quiet and we don't always post but I'm sure i am right in saying most of us check on a daily bases so if there is any support needed then we would reply.

Broomie- fainted! You poor thing . Now you wont be surprised by my question, Do you think you need to eat more?  
Lottie- Sorry to hear that the "madwife' (that so made me chuckle) has given you concern, they all have this habit of giving you info that leaves you thinking all may not be OK. Surely there is babies at 31 weeks that are a bit bigger than somebody elses! too much fluid, not enuf fluid! a friend was told this that her baby didn't have enuf fluid around it and it had a big head! He was born perfectly healthy with yes a slightly bigger head than possibly others but otherwise an absolute cutie.

At 20 weeks i was told my DD had problems with her kidneys and i had to get a specialist opinion at southampton hosp. I had 3 consultants in a room saying my baby had a  condition called multicystic displastic kidney, and this may indicate a 1 in 6 chance of a chromasome abnormality, we went into complete devastation  anyway to cut the story short although yes she did have a problem, the abnormal kidney corrected itself in the womb, it shrivilled up  and when she was born she only had one functioning kidney but otherwise completely healthy. Had to have a few scans and antibiotics for a while and given the all clear at 9 months old.  yep you are so right, the worry never ceases..aaarrrggghhh..................
You did tell me but i forgot  when are you planning to finish work?

Kylecat and Annie how are you both?  
Anyway off to do the school run
bye for now 
Suzanne xxx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

lottie- i know we have already texted on the subject this morning, but try not to worry hun.  as you know mines the same and one sonographer said see had never seen so may big babies until she started worked down south! it must be the wtaer or sun.  it could be all that water and protein we have been having or in my case perhaps the chocolate. have you got another 5wks left at work, any chance of finishing any earlier?

lin- welcome. i, like broomie had 2 day transfer and am 33wks pregnant. the team at the wessex are the best.  as well as plenty of water and protein drink lots of milk ( 1 pint a day) and pineapple juice too, but DONT eat pineapple, unitl you are ready to go into labour.
the whole 1 child already twin thing was a tpoic of conversation on saturday when we met up. just a couple of were thinking into the future and what we would do  

broomie- i hope you are ok now and it was just a one off. maybe like mrs shaw says you need to eat more. glad bump has grown though, maybe happy had a growth spurt and in doing so had all your nutrients and so you fainted!  

mrs shaw- yes as all said your DD was so well behaved last w'end, she deserved some treats.  it was good to meet you and hope to see you again at the next meet up.

loubelle- how you doing lady, coping ok. are you having lots of water, pineapple juice, milk and protein, best to get into the habit now.   

witters- i have PM you, but no doubt you are in the hot tub, you lucky wotsit  

kylecat- how you doing huni?

xxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Lottie - when I had my DS one month I was being sent into the hosp at 32 weeks because they thought he was far too big, the next month I got rushed in because suddenly at 36 weeks he was far too small so I decided in reality no one had any idea what size he was he arrived at 40 weeks and 4 days 6lbs 12oz and I had baby clothes that went from 5lb tiddlers to 14lb bruisers so decided this time to ignore what they say.

I have tried to eat more this week but I am told I fainted because I was lying on my back for too long guess that rules out facials for me for he next few months off to get a pedicure tomorrow with a friend surely sittling on my bum will still be ok  

Have a good evening x

Broomie


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Broomie, glad you are ok now.  I remember almost fainting several times at my scans due to laying on my back too long.  Basically the weight pressed on the atrety and nerves.  You can still have facials, just make sure your bady is laying on the left side to avoid it and/or try having the back rest up higher.  I am a beauty therapist by trade and facials can be done almost sitting up for this reason.  

Lottie, I'm sure all will be fine   I had lots and lots of fluid which made me measure 46 weeks at about 26 weeks.  I know I was having twins, but even so, this was measuring pretty big, especially seeing that another month down the line when they were born, they were only just over 6lb put together!  I realised just how much water was there when my waters broke with Myles, then again when the poor doctor broke Keilidh's and got drenched!   Poor lady...  You are going to worry, you are a mum to be after all, but try you best to focus on the positives, little Tilly will beable to have a very special cuddle from her mummy soon!

Lin, Welcome!  I too developed OHSS and so transfer was canceled and they were frozen at day 3.  I then went on to have FET and had them  transfered the day they were defrosted, so were still day 3 although one was only 4 cell, the other was 8 cell.  As you can see, both stuck, so it's really hit and miss as to what works and what doesn't.  All you can do is try your best to create the best environment to welcome your little bundle of cells.  Drink lots, eat healthily with plenty of protein, take your vitimins, rub your belly lots and make time to have a good hour a day to pamper yourself and relax.  Good luck!

Annie, I just PM'd you!  The spa is lovely and babe's absolutely adore it!

Morning! 

We went to Longleat Safari yesterday!  It was great!  We watch Animal Park a lot as they love the animals.  To see it all in real life was just great!  Myles and Keilidh were really good and walked quite happily everywhere, we left the buggy in the car all day which made it even nicer as lugging a double buggy about can be difficult sometimes.  They totally loved the train though, that's all they wanted to do once we had been on it.  They enjoyed the boat as well, especially when we all fed the sealions.  We even touched a snake!  Definately somewhere to go for a good day out


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all doing ok. 

Lottie, sorry to hear about your nose bleed! Hope you are ok now. 

Hi to Lin, I have just started my first IVF cycle at the Wessex. Good luck with everything  

Broomie, oh my goodness you poor thing.   Bless you. Enjoy your pedicure!

Hi Annie. How you doing? I rang Jackie, but I can't make any of her appointment times. All of them would mean I would have to take time out of work and make it up which isn't really feasible with the time I have to take off for IVF app's   I'm a bit disappointed but never mind. Maybe I can just see her during my 2ww when I am on holiday?

My injections are going ok, I really hate needles so still get an adrenaline rush every morning but it's all over with in a minute or so isn't it. I am not feeling any side effects at all apart from a bit of an upset tummy. Is this normal??!!! Trying to drink at least 2 litres of water a day, Wessex didn't say anything about milk of juice, what does that help with? I love pineapple juice so that shouln't be  a problem  

Sorry not too many personals I am terrible at this I forget who has said what and get all confused!  

Lots of hugs to you all,  

Lou xxxxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, am totally gutted I missed the Wessex meet up - really wanted to go but haven't been on here much recently!

Went down to the clinic last month to introduce Alexander to Sue which was lovely and very emotional for us.

Will try and be more vigilant at keeping an eye on the site and hope to make the next meet up.

Hope all are well,

cjd
x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning lovelies  

cjd - OH!!!! I will try to remember to contact your by PM when we arrange another meet - it was really lovely so I'm sure that we'll meet again before Christmas if we can!!! How are things? How's your lovely little lad?


Lou - I had an upset tummy too - not much else either - but i was told it was quite normal - but if you get bad then you should call the clinic   you don't want all those drugs going to waste!  I can't remember what the pineapple juice was for   brain not working properly - but I think it was to aid the embies to implant? Maybe someone else on here can be more definite! But make sure it's pure juice and not from concentrate - and only a small glass per day.  Brazil nuts once embies are back with you too...Broomie is an expert on all this!!! Broomie - over to you!  

Right - i'm off t Tescos to fight the crowds...

have a lovely weekend ladies - love to you all.   
Lottie XXX


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lottie, thanks - it's my fault for being so slack!  

Alexander is lovely thank you - an absolute joy. I still have to pinch myself some times to remind myself I have him. I had an email from a friend announcing her 3rd pg the other day and found myself in floods of tears thinking "it's not fair, why can't I be a mum!". Shows that IF never really leaves us though doesn't it.  

How are you doing?

As for pineapple juice and brazil nuts - ate them every day during two week wait. Small glass of juice and handful of nuts. Supposed to aid plantation - and they're tasty anyway!


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

i was having about 1/2 a pint of pineapple juice a day. ate the brazil nuts for months leading upto treatment as did DH, then my the time had treatment i hated them, about 6 a day is enough, i ended up moving onto chocolate coated ones and then hated those too. pumpkin seeds thats the other thing to eat- DH too.  and if you can stop DH drinking as soon as poss, he has to do his bit too.

lottie- im glad you are feeling happier now, let me know what they say are you having scan and seeing consultant, thats what im doing on thursday had it booked since june...................................

witters- im about to PM you.

Loubelle- shame about jackie, if you can try and see her just before you go for ET and after i think that would be a good idea and perhaps once before if you can just so she can go through all your history with you so not such a panic that morning. i too had a bit of an upset tum with d/r, bum end really   

cjd- would be good to meet you at the next meeting.

kylecat- how you doing? bought any new trousers yet?

love to everyone else.

x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks girls.

Annie, that sounds like a plan. I will ring her clinic and see about doing that. Even if I only get to have a couple of apps it can help. Yep, my upset tummy is bum end too!!   Not too bad only in the mornings. 

I will get onto the pineapple juice, brazil nuts & pumpkin seeds. 

Feeling very excited. Just want to fast forward a few weeks! 

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, welcome back! Glad you are enjoying mummyhood!

Lou, wouldn't it be great if we could fast forward all the horrible bits - waiting, needles... and pause all the great bits?!

Annie, looking forward to meeting you later!

Lottie, how are you?  When's your next scan?


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi lovelies,

Hope you had a good weekend all?

Just got back from the mw and she has measured me at 34/35 wks and is less concerned about the baby...I am sooooooooo relieved but angry at the other mw for her flippancy with the measurements last week!  

Anyway, this mw has said that she wants to see me weekly now and that i need to look at starting mat’leave earlier than i intended.  So I’m going to have to have the “chat” with my bosses...urghhhhhhh.  mw said that baby’s head is already downwards   and that I’m having BH’s already – so if i carry on as I’m doing i am a prime candidate for a prem birth   ...I really don’t want that to happen – or to feel it was my fault...so early mat’leave here i come!  

Annie - Good luck at your scan on Thurs angel  
Lou - hope all is going well - thinking of you!
Witters - hi huni - how's you & your LO's?
Broomie - you been taking it easy I hope?
Kylecat - how's things babe? When's your scan?
mrs shaw - hello lovely - how are you and your gorgeous DD?
cjd - Hello to you - snuggles to Alexander!
Lin - how's it all going?!

Right - better get some work done - especially if I'm gonna leave em in 2 weeks!!  

L.O.L XXX


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey all - sorry for not posting for so long, work has been busy and I've been feeling the usual sickness and tiredness so often going to bed early!

Annie - glad you are well - please let us all know how the scan goes. In answer to your question I havent bought any new trousers yet, I feel funny buying them before 12 weeks - did any of the rest of you feel like this?

Lottie (and neighbour!) - so glad your MW was much nicer this time round and that you feel more reassured. i don't think they realise how much worry a flippant comment can cause!

loubelle - hope you are feeling better now. I didn't have blastocysts transfered, they were 3 day embryos. However 2 further embryos were left to grow and then frozen at the blastocyst stage. 

Mrs Shaw - hope all is well and DD is OK - she is such a lovely little girl!

Witter - hi to you and the little ones - hows the hot tub going?!!

Broomie - hope you are feeling a little bit more hungry as the weeks go on!

I have had the day off today - I had the most horrendous pains last night - they are like a really bad stitch in either side. I was so scared as I live on my own and had no one to talk to. Its times like this, when I would really love to have a partner, even if he's useless! I rang the midwife in the morning and because I have had these pains before she is certain they are the ligaments stretching - they certainly feel nothing like cramps. Also because its my first pregnancy she thinks I could have more pain. I am now 9 weeks and I suppose things are beginning to grow rapidly. I also felt terribly sick this afternoon - I go from feeling sick to starving hungry in about 5 mins! I have booked a private scan at the wessex on friday to help ease my worries as I am such a bad worrier!!

Anyway ladies better go and get something to eat, 

Bye for now
kylecatxxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Kylecat - hey babe...just letting you know - I am always on hand if you want to chat - meet up..You're not alone...We're neighbours!!
Hope the pains calm and that your sickness passes - it's never easy and any pain is worrying to us first timers   but it's normally the body changing to cope with it's new job...At 9 weeks i had a big growing spurt - think this is the norm.  I HAD to buy maternity jeans at 6 weeks - so wearing mat'clothes wasn't an issue...i can understand your hesitition, but there's also nothing wrong with feeling positive (though sometimes tho!)...
Remember - CALL ME if you want to chat...I'm on my own a lot as DH works away - on my own till next week now...

Lots of love XXX


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Girls,

I am not ignoring you all just haven't been able to log on for a couple of days.

cjd - its must hae been so exciting taking Alexander into the Wessex to meet everyonejust the thought of taking Beanie in makes me want to cry!

Lou - hello yes brazil nuts all the way for both of you we were on 7 a day and my DH bless him hates them so he resorted to the choccie ones!

Hello Annie,Kylecat, Lottie, Suzanne  & Witters - great advice Witters as usual I have stopped lying on my back and have not passed out again so survived the pedicure!

Hope everyone is o.k I am shattered today so have just put my DS to bed so that I can now go too sad I know!

Sweet dreams to you all.

Broomie x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Broomie - glad you are feeling better and avoiding lying down!!

Lottie - thanks so much for your message - its lovely to know there are people around to chat to. I may give you a call this week for a catch up as its so nice to speak to people in the same boat! I am really lucky that my parents and sister all live really near so the support is always there. Its just a bit difficult in the middle of the night when you feel so grotty and frightened. Luckily the pain has subsided, but I am going to take tommorrow off work to rest as well. 

Hope you are all having a lovely evening - off to watch the second half of coronation street!  

kylecat xxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
      we are all fine thanks, DD has been swimming with the school today as in class 4 they have it as part of their curriculum. Although she has had plenty of lessons it all seemed so more exciting with your class mates!

Kylecat- i felt all sad when i read your post , i so feel for you, its awful worrying about if things are OK, i can only say that once you've hit the 12 week mark you'll be almost guaranteed it'll be OK. My thoughts are with you, roll on Friday!!! 

Lottie- so pleased it was a better appt with the madwife, roll on the next two weeks for you and Kylecat! I was going to suggest we meet in half term but just remembered i have surgery on the 30th Oct so wont be able to. Maybe we could at the beginning of November? keep it in mind. 
I have been to Dorset to see my sister and 2 year old niece, it was so good, she is such a character, gabbling in a little greek accent, her mummy is english and daddy is greek, she is very cute!
CJD- I remember you from months back, i have been on here for over 2 years and remember reading your posts, Alexander looks absolutely gorgeous!

Hi to everybody else- Witters, Annie, Broomie, and welcome to Lyn, Hi! Have i forgot anybody? sorry if i have . Wouldn't it be good if we could ALL meet in November.

We are planning another cycle in January, gulp, we plan to keep it top secret apart from all you great guys, the thing is i have family who REALLY don't want me to do it again, they just have real worries after me, after having a few hair raising experiences, my OHSS in 2006 and a ruptured ectopic in 2004, they just want me to be well, infact i do wonder if having IVF is a sign of complete madness or bravery!.The biggest thing of all is my maternal urge is at full peak at the mo, seeing my niece just made it bigger!  We just need to find the money from somewhere .
Suzanne xxx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

just a quickie from me tonight as DH is walking doogie dog and i'm cooking tea + a mass batch of veggie bol for the freezer to go with the soup, veggie chilli and tomato sauce ive made- im trying to be organised ready.had the can today and saw the consultant.  scan showed baby to still be big, but growing at the same rate has has been since 1st nhs scan and fluid levels are good too. still looking like a 10lb baby    (delivery is gonna hurt). the consultant was happy with everything too and said as its a healthy normal baby, just on the big side he doesnt have any concerns. doesnt want me to be induced early, as 40% of induced woman end up with emergency c-section. so just to keep going as i have been.  oh and baby is no longer back to back or breach which i am so pleased about.  so it isnt expected that baby will arrive early- goodness knows what size i'm gonna be! oh no mrs shaws suggested on a nov meet up, it is likely that baby will be with us or i wont be able to fit through the train do so unlikely that i will be able to come beginning to mid october would be ok though.loubelle- had text from jackie today and see said you wouldnt need to see her before ET day if you dont want to she could go through everything that morning. she said i can give you her mobile if you want to have a chat with her. i hope you are coping ok.witters- lovely to meet you and the twins on monday, they are gorgeous! lottie- have you had a chat with your boss and brought your leaving date forward yet?kylecat- good luck tomooorow, keep us posted.broomie- how you doing, getting bigger?xxx
that wasnt that quick actaully was it


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's great news Annie!  I'd be seroiously thinking out my pain options now!  I'm glad that all is ok and the consultant was happy with everything.  It was lovely to meet you and your DH too 

Suzanne, glad DD had fun swimming at school.  I bet it was extra fun with all her friends - fun for the teacher too I'm sure, only in a different way   Best of luck for your treatment in January.  I really, really hope that it all goes according to plan this time.  Goodness, you have been through enough heartbreak, you deserve a streak of good luck now


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Annie,

You really are lovely. Gosh, a 10lb baby! It will be a very healthy gorgeous one! Thanks for finding out about Jackie for me, yes, I would like her mobile if that is ok with you. Would like to meet up some time soon too before you pop  

Lots of love to you all. Got an app at Wessex on Tuesday at 10 for blood test to see if suppresed, and to see when to start the next lots of injections. xxxxxxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi lovely ladies,

Hope you are all looking forward to a good weekend - looks like we might have more sun!

Wont be long as been on this damn laptop all day!     

mrs shaw - all sounds very exciting for Jan huni! I didn't realise that you'd made a concrete decision to go ahead then - sorry was slow on the up take the other day on the phone...blonde! I will be watching you and keeping everything crossed     ...It's really exciting tho babe and hopefully you'll be starting the yr with some great news...Good luck angel...Love to you and you gorgeous DD.     

Annie - Great news on your scan.  Really glad all looks well.  My sister was told she was having a 10lb bubba and my nephew was 6lb4 - so try not to worry too much about bubba's size! At least that's what i keep telling myself when they keep telling me Tillie_Bump is on the large side!   Oh well - what will be will be - and as long as our LO's are healthy the who cares! Take it easy now...We want your LO to stay put for a bit!     

Kylecat & Broomie - how's tricks with you? Hope you're feeling ok?     

Lou & Lin: How's the TX going? where are you at?      (oh Lou - jsut read your post - good luck for Tues - let us know XXX)

Witters - hope you & your LO's have a lovely weekend in the hot-tub!!! 

cjd - hope Alexander is well and that you have a nice weekend planned...

ME - told work that this is my last week in London - can't wait! Going to work from home for 2 weeks after that - but at least i can wear my PJ's to tthe office!   Feeling well and looking forward to a BBQ tomorrow afternoon and a day to myself on Sunday - dog walking!

Sending love and hugs to all,
Lottie XXX


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, how did this thread suddenly get so busy! I can't keep up with what everyone's doing!

Witters, hello to you too. Yes, loving every minute of being a mummy - how are the twinnies?

Lottie, Alex had his head down for about 3 mths before due date so don't worry too much about prem birth. He did arrive two weeks early but that wasn't the end of the world and he still weighed in at a healthy 7lbs 3 ozs. However, would definitely recommend starting mat leave early - I started mine on the 2nd May even though he wasn't due til 28th June. He arrived on 15th June so was v glad I hadn't waited!

kylecat, hope your pains have settled.

broomie, yes it was amazing taking Alex into the Wessex. So many times we have driven up and down the M3 in silence, in grief and in tears - and then there we were making that journey with a little bundle of joy in the back seat!

mrs shaw, hi, I remember you too! Yes, I've been around for a while! Thank you - I think he's gorgeous, but then I'm a little biased!

annie, try not to take too much notice of what they tell you about the size of the baby. I had two women in my ante-natal group, one who was carrying so small you could barely tell she was pg at full term and one who looked huge and had been told for weeks that her baby was going to be huge (10lb +). They both ended up with boys of 8lbs 3 ozs!

Well, I better go and have a shower. Have my friend coming over today who's a photographer and going to take some new piccies of me, dh and Alex. He's just starting out semi-professionally so is v reasonable if anyone's interested in some photos of their bundles of joy. Esp for those who are due soon, he does some gorgeous photos of new borns! (he lives in Basingstoke btw so very local!)

Enjoy your day!

cjd
xxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

P.S. if anyone's interested send me a pm and I'll send you a link to some of the photos he took of Alex at 2 weeks - they're gorgeous!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, I'd love to see the link!  We must take some more pics of Myles and Keilidh.  We haven't really taken any since their birthday back in May.  I'm hoping that they may stand still long enough to get some shots now.  there has been a stage where they are just too busy to stand still.

Lottie, I didn't realise you worked in London.  Do you drive or go by train?  Even happier to hear that you are able to work from home soon knowing all the facts!  How are you feeling?  When's your next appointment?

Well, I'm on the 2WW again!  I thought I was just waiting on af, but looks like an eggie decided to pop on CD47!  Never know your luck I guess 

Hot tub is great.  DH fitted all the nice-ities over the weekend - light, clock, heater, coat hooks, extractor fan, steps, so it's even better now.  Just as well as we both ended up with bad backs for some reason, and it was lovely to beable to jump in there last night.


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning ladies,

witters - good luck huni   keeping it all crossed for you...           hot-tub sounds lovely!! I'm very jealous...could relaly do witha  treat like that!  Hopefully wont be too long before i can go to a Spa again!! 

Me - had another appt this morning - still measuring a couple / few weeks larger than i should - but seems nothing to worry about...Got a scan next week which will hopefully tell us more.  Just feeling VERY tired and ready to sit and not much else!!! oh well! Im not complaining... 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend - looking forward to hearing your news this week.
Lots of love
Lottie XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad youtr appointment went well today Lottie


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey girls!

Great to catch up on all your news - I've been quite busy recently at work so it's nice to have some time to read everyones posts!  

Lottie - so glad your appt went well - won't be long before tillie will be making her appearance - hope that you enjoyed your walks with the dogs yesterday!

Witters - your hot tub sounds amazing - I went in one once in New Zealand - it was fab! Do the little ones go in too? Good luck for the 2ww  

Annie - hope you are well and resting up at the moment. Good luck for the next few weeks  . 

CJD - your little one is so cute - I bet the ladies at the wessex were thrilled to see him!

Mrs Shaw - hope you and DD are well - great to hear you are going for another attempt in january - good luck with everything!  

Broomie and Loubelle - hope you are both well and brommie, the sickness is tailing off a bit!

I am ok, had a private scan at the wessex on friday - was 9w2d. Things have come on a lot since the last scan - I saw a head, tiny legs, arms and a backbone!! the heart was beating very quickly. I have had my letter through for my NHS scan when I shall be 12w5d. I may book a private scan before then - I am such a worrier. I did some research on the internet and found a place called LB healthcare in Whitely which do private scans for around £50. Did any of you other ladies go anywhere else for your private scans, esp the 3d ones?

Bye for now, love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Kylecat that is so exciting. Wow, must have been lovely to see it again.

Lottie, I hope your scan goes well next week, and all is well with Tillie.

Good luck Witters, I hope you have good news.

Helloo to everyone else xx

I was just wondering, I am on day 17 of buserelin injections and only had a little bleed on sat and now some brown spotting, I have an app tomorrow for day 4 blood test, should I be having a scan too? I thought I read that you were scanned at this stage to see if your womb lining had thinned enough, or am I just making that up?!

I rang today and they will still be doing my blood test and will ask the doctor if I need a scan, and if they can fit me in tom. I hope they do do one, as I just want to make sure all is ok in there.

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Kylecat, thank you! The scans are great, but I live miles away so won't bother recommending where I went to!

Witters, confused! Are you in the middle of an IVF cycle? Must have missed something! Have sent you a pm with links to my photos - Dave's never done twins before so it will be a new challenge for him!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Loubelle, don't think I've ever had a scan after down regging, just blood tests. They only start scanning when you start stimming.

Good luck x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you cjd. Your little bundle is absolutely gorgeous by the way you must be very proud  

xxxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you Loubelle  . He is a cutie isn't he?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, no, we are not doing IVF, and won't until M&K are at school. To be honest, we are both too scared given my history of drug reaction. I am currently on metformin, a medication intended for diabeties, but has been found to work well with PCOS sufferers. I have previously tried clomid (12 cycles) as I do not ovulate on my own. Although I was releasing lots of eggies beautifully, no pregnancy ever came of it. I am very suprised that the met alone has got me ovulating which is great, so we are trying once again naturally. The metformin is also supposed to help out with egg quality which I believe could be an issue for us. Today is 8dpo (a very late ovulation, CD47!) of a long 17 ish LP.

I have pm'd you my email as sadly the link does not work. Twins are very interesting to photograph, especially at this age! You can get pretty creative  If they will let you!

Lou, I too only had bloods to check for down regging. It's the hormones being suppressed that they are interested at this stage, not the follies. The bloods will indicate the follie state of play without the invasion of the dildo cam. Obviously it won't hurt having a scan too, but it isn't something that is necessary. Good luck and keep us posted!!

Kylecat, we began our baby swimming at LB Healthcare! Until Little Dippers took over that is, we seemed to clash a bit  We had several private scans done as I had episodes of scary bleeding which always happened at weekends when the hospitals weren't scanning. We went to First view, in Fareham - http://www.firstviewimaging.co.uk/types_cat05.htm For us, they were the best, really helpful and fitted us in the same day when we were scared. We had a 4D done somewhere in Portsmouth, I forget the name, but they weren't so good, we felt rushed and as if we were preventing them from being somewhere else. We had a 4D booked at First View the day my waters broke, so obviously didn't get it done which was a shame as I expected it to be a far better experience.

Myles and Keilidh love the hot tub! It is like a glorified heated paddling / swimming pool to them. At times we do put on the bubbles for fun, but only for a moment and one set at a time as they really are too stimulating for small children. Having the different depths from the seats is great for sinky practice. It is interesting watching them as they are independant rather than being held all the time as in a lesson. They love diving in from the side and I get told which seat to sit on so that they can swim to me. Then they do it together, leading to a very big splash! Then we do lots of singing with actions and sinky retrieval practice. All initiated by them which is great to see. We are always in there for a good hour before I realise the time!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Witters, good luck with the metformin - how exciting!

I have sent you an email with the link now. Let me know if you want Dave's phone number or email address.

The hot tub sounds fab btw! We used to have friends who had one - it was a real treat!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow CJD, they're lovely!  When it flicked to the second album, I couldn't believe how much he has grown!  A real fun age from what I remember, learning all about his environment and the beginnings of gentle controlled movement.  I'd love Dave's email address if you have it, although won't contact him just yet as we are ultra busy, but always handy to have.  Thanks!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to update you. Had my blood test today, they also scanned me as I haven't been bleeding properly yet. My lining is nice and thin but they found a cyst, which they drained this morning. Ouch.   My blood results have come back and I have been able to start my puregon today  

Good luck on your 2ww witters xxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, he has changed so much hasn't he!

Have sent you the email address. Hope you go ahead with them - think Dave would have great fun photographing your little ones!

Loubelle, sorry to hear about the cyst, sounds nasty. Good luck with the stimming.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the cyst Lou   Luckily they scanned you it seems.  Good luck with the stimming!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I have updated my blog with some pics (link in siggy) if you want to be nosey

For now, here's one of them gettingh creative painting a present for Grandad


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, haven't they changed! What gorgeous little kids, cjd x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

They are gorgeous witters  
xxxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thankyou so much Witters for the link about private scans - it was very kind of you to reply. I have booked one at LB healthcare in Whitely next sat which is only 15 mins from me. Feeling rather sick this morn, its kind of like in the back of my throat - very strange! My boobs are also so sore, everytime I lean forward it's agony! I am now 10w3d so time is marching on!

By the way Witters, I just love the piccies of your twins. They are absolutely beautiful and a real credit to you. They look like they're having so much fun! CJD - your little boy is gorgeous too, I love the new picture of him!

Hope all you other girls are OK - it's been a bit quiet on here recently. Hope annie and lottie are OK and chilling out during these last few weeks.  

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello to all,
Hope this finds you all well, Sorry I am a bit fague but only come on here now and again (usually when hubby working nights and strictly/X factor not on!!!!!-sad I know)
Started my Puregon last friday, the same day as Loubelle i think so looks like we are pretty much level peggings so to speak!! I have a scan next wednesday and Friday, then i presume its all go for the following week!!!! Had an acupuncture session in the week and another one booked for next (as if i'm not enjoying needles enough!!!) Has/had anybody else had any sessions? Am a bit on the fence but hey ho in for a penny in for a pound or pounds as the case may be!!!! 
Witters, your twins look adorable. Very wise to strip them off before an art session! My liitle girl always manages to get something on her. All i get is ''mummy wash it''!!!
Anyway off to bed now, take care.
Lin x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness Lin, I have my scan weds & friday too. What time are your app's? We may see each other there   

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Just about to log off and saw your post,
Am in at 9.20am wednesday and 10.40am friday. how about you?


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

9.40 both days. Might see you there then, probably weds if anyday   xx


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, probably will. Good luck anyway, will look out for you. Its all feeling abit more real now eh? Take care.
Lin x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck to you too. Yes, feeling more real, everything up until now seems to have taken forever, and now it all seems so fast! Hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Lindatt71 said:


> Started my Puregon last friday, the same day as Loubelle i think so looks like we are pretty much level peggings so to speak!! I have a scan next wednesday and Friday, then i presume its all go for the following week!!!!


Hi Lin!
Loubelle told me about you on the Dorset thread, as you, Loubelle and I are all within days of each other, and we're all at the Wessex (although my scans etc are at RBH)! I started stimming with Puregon (225iu) on Friday 3rd and have scan/bloods booked in for 10th and 13th with EC provisionally booked for 15th.

Wishing you, and anyone else doing TX the very best of luck, sending lots of 'positive' vibes!!


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to drop in and see how the Wessex girls are going.

I used to be with the Wessex so I know how well you are all being looked after.

Wishing you all the best of luck for the future.


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Wessex ladies,

I have only just found you! I have been posting on the cycle buddies thread for a few weeks which has been great but also so nice to hear about wessex news too. I have spent ages reading and it all seems so positive 

I have a ds (2 1/2) but have been ttc #2 for 2 years unsuccessfully. I only have one ovary and have had numerous cysts and now ? over ovulation. I have had x3 cylces of clomid but all BFN  

I have felt so crap about everything even though we have a beautiful boy But since we started at the wessex I feel much better and now just about to start IVF 1st cycle. We are doing the antagonist cycle so no d/r and will start stimming when my AF arrives which should be this thursday, so EC possibly 21st October??

Tracey, Lin and Lou I think we all quite close with our cycles Goodluck to you all   

Lovely to hear about all those growing bumps, I know how it feels to worry through pregnancy and when you have wanted it for so long it feels like everything is against you, but you will all meet your bundles soon and it is amazing when you do 

LOL Lucyxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Lucy! Welcome!

Yay - We will also probably be on 2ww together. Looks like we will all have lots of support - just what we need. Good luck with your cycle   I bet you've never wnated your af to turn up so much   xxxxx


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi there Tracey and Lucy,
Good luck to you both too!! I find it amazing just how many of us are having to go through this and it's comforting to know you are not alone and have the same thoughts and feelings as others. Lets just hope and keep everything crossed that we are all lucky and in a few weeks time got the results we pray for! Then we will have something else to worry about!!! ha ha! 
Lin xxx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Lindatt71 said:


> Lets just hope and keep everything crossed that we are all lucky and in a few weeks time got the results we pray for! Then we will have something else to worry about!!!


I agree, after all these years I think I'm more scared of getting pregnant than I am of not getting pregnant!!

Good luck to Lin, Lucy and Loubelle (all the L's!!) and everyone else TTC here xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow! A sudden splurge in treatments! It's great that there are so many of you all pretty 'level pegging' as I think it was Lin who said  It's great to have cycle buddies that you can talk to during the treatment. I can see this thread becoming pretty lively over the next few weeks 
The very best to everyone!!! 
[fly]               [/fly]


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you Witters. Hi stimming buddies!! How are your tummies feeling? Can you feel stuff going on inside there? xxxxx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Loubelle said:


> Hi stimming buddies!! How are your tummies feeling? Can you feel stuff going on inside there?


I have a swollen tummy, can only fit comfortably in my biggest jeans, and when I get home I change straight into my baggy PJ's  I can definitely feel stuff going on, like twinges and pulling, and pressure. Starting to worry whether they've got my dose right, as this is only day 5 of stimming.

Am getting a pro at doing the injections though!! I came down last night and Neil said, 'you forgotten something?', I said 'No! I've done it!!' I timed it, it took me 3 mins and 22 seconds!! Pretty chuffed with myself about that  I love the provera pen, so easy to use, and the needle is superfine, plus the meds don't sting at all.

How are my two stimming buddies


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Nice to see so many of you undergoing treatment at the mo... Thinking of you all and wishing you all the very best        
Also welcome to the new ladies - always nice to see new girls on here.. it's such a lovely group and you are made to feel very welcome... also great to know so many of us are under Wessex, they give us such great care...

At the mo am still not quite ready to do my FET cycle so am just waiting to feel better (have had a nasty cold going   ) and get back on my feet before I go for it. I think it's now going to be for Jan start at this rate..... still I want to make sure we have the best chance too   - am glad my cold is now coming to its end, just last few stubborn bits left.. lol..

Tracey - you've been ttcing as long as me   all the best of luck hunni  

and to all undergoing treatment... am keeping an eye on you all, even when I don't have time to post I try and pop in and read and answer in my head  ... I love the success stories here... gives me hope for my next turn...

Anyways better get on with some work... bbs

Sofia
xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

!!!

Welcome new ladies and hi ya to the 'oldies'...

so sorry for not being on here for a while.  Been working hard to hand over to my assistant...am finally working from home for the next 2 weeks - no more London!!!!!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I've had a quick read and want to wish all those on TX the very best of luck           We all know how tough this can be and the rollercoaster ride that you are on.  I hope we can be some support for you and let's look forward to some good news before Christmas eh?!!         

A friend of mine is about to start TX at Wessex too - but isn't on-line - I'm trying to persuade her to join in on this thread - espcially as there are so many of us here, each with a different story to tell. 

Well - Tillie-Bump and I are well.  I really can't see there being enough room for her to grown anymore tho? It's quite painful now. We have a growth scan at 2.30 - so we'll get more of an idea of just how big she is   and if they stsill think she may be on the early side...

Broomie & Kylecat - how's the sickness??

Mrs Shaw - how are you darling?

Witters-  got me fingers crossed for you angel    

Annie - how are you & bump getting on? 

Hello to everyone - special HI YA to the new ladies...

Will be on here a tad more now I'm home...

Lots of love to all 
Lottie XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope the scan went well Lottie!  Looking forward to your update 

Sofia, I hope the cold shifts quickly!  Horrible time of year for that.


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

How was the scan Lottie? All good I hope.

Hey Tracey, I'm not really very swollen but can feel twinges etc on both sides. Well done you with those injections!! Wow, you amaze me, I could not do that. When ou inject do you do it quickly? I find they way the end twists round a bit strnage but must admit the needle is much better than the other ones I was using for buserelin.  

Hi Sofia, hope your cold goes soon so you can get on with your treatment  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies. Hope you're all ok.


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Loubelle said:


> Wow, you amaze me, I could not do that. When ou inject do you do it quickly? I find they way the end twists round a bit strange but must admit the needle is much better than the other ones I was using for buserelin.


I couldn't let someone else do it Lou, so you amaze me too hon 
I've got quicker each time, Friday it was about 12 minutes, Saturday 7 mins, Sunday was 5 minutes, and last night it was 3 mins 22 seconds (I timed it)!! Yesterday I had no nerves at all, and for someone who is a massive needle-phobe (and made her last dentist cry because of the way I reacted to needles), I am super proud of myself!!
I agree, the needle is great, and much better than the ones I had for my trigger shots when I did my IUI's

I am a bit worried this evening, I feel quite nauseous. How are you feeling?? I can't believe that a week today my EC will be done!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

I am a bit worried this evening, I feel quite nauseous.  How are you feeling??  I can't believe that a week today my EC will be done!

Hey, I keep feeling sick on and off too. I am started to feel a bit flu like too. I hope that won't affect the treatment at all.

Got my scan this morning, just getting ready to go. xxxxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

That first sentance was meant to be a quote from you tracey - guess I did it wrong


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck with your scan Lou!

Tracey, Make sure you keep up the 2 litres of water plus 1 litre of milk alongside a high protein diet.  It sounds like you are reacting well to the stimms, but if you feel uncomfortable, please call the clinic and explain.  Believe me, you don't want to over stim   I don't mean to scare you ansd I'm sure you are fine.   I just get over sensitive as I suffered with OHSS and like to warn others before it gets out of hand   Sounds like you are a pro at those injections!  Well done you!

Lottie, how did you get on yesterday? 

Annie, how are you?  I found that other strap if you want it.  PM me your address and I will post it on to you...


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Witters said:


> Tracey, Make sure you keep up the 2 litres of water plus 1 litre of milk alongside a high protein diet. It sounds like you are reacting well to the stimms, but if you feel uncomfortable, please call the clinic and explain. Believe me, you don't want to over stim  I don't mean to scare you ansd I'm sure you are fine. I just get over sensitive as I suffered with OHSS and like to warn others before it gets out of hand


Thanks Sarah, I can't do a litre of milk, I wouldn't be able to breathe if I drank that much milk, it makes me produce lots of mucous,and then I can't sniff the Buserelin!!. So I'm having a glass of milk with my protein powder, and the milk on my cereal and making do with that. I'm also having a small portion of cheese and a portion of meat every day too. I'm trying to keep up with the fluids too.

Am worried about feeling so uncomfortable so soon, and also worried about feeling sick. I've just called the clinic, but it's almost 4.30pm and there's no-one there. I've left a message.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's the only thing with the clinic, they close so early.  Do you have an out of hours number?  When's your next scan booked for?  Glad you are doing your best with the milk / protein, I am lucky as I love milk, in fact I still drink a good litre each day now!  

Will be checking on you again tomorrow


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Hope you're all ok. I'm a bit worried as had my scan today and have about 60 follicles!!  

Had a blood test too and still under the limit but at risk of OHSS. I am very scared, didn't expect this at all.

Will be going back friday and will see what happens from there, just hope only a few of the bigger ones keep growing. 

Speak to you soon xxxx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Lou!!!  Holy [email protected] girl!!  I don't blame you for being worried, I'd be poopin my pants!!

I am glad that you're under the limit, and I'm guessing that they've lowered your dose of drugs?  You were on 200iu weren't you?  How are you feeling physically?

Sending you gentle ovary-calming thoughts, and gentle hugs.  Have PM'd you my phone number xx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Honey, thanks. No I haven't had my dose lowered, I thought it would have been but I asked and they said to carry on with the same dose. Hope thats ok?! Yeah on 200 per day. I feel fine in myself don't feel poorly at all. Tummy feels a bit tight this eve but I think thats beacuse I've been drinking even more water than normal. 
Your first scan is friday isn't it? I have put your number in my phone, but thought it easier to reply to you on here as can type more than on a text. 
Thanks for your support sweetie xxxxx


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi wessex ladies,

Lou, try not to worry about your follicles, it sounds alot but so much can change and wessex are going to look after you? Hope you are o.k? Take it easy and make sure dp looks after you?

Tracey, I hope you are not feeling too uncomfortable? 

Witters great advice about drinking fluids etc thanks, so nice to have someone around that has been through all this 

Lin, hows it going, where are you with things?

Lottie, hope your scan went o.k, so glad you are finishing work soon as I know what a commute to london is like and with bump that must be exhausting?

I am waiting for AF but pretty certain it will happen tomorrow or friday. Got all my instructions out tonight and thought oh bugger have forgotten everything they told me about injecting etc! I'll get the hang of it im sure.

We are meant to be going away this weekend, any advice from anyone about transporting puregon from house to house (will be in the car for 5 hours), cant miss my nephews christening 

Otherwise I feel raring to go  

keep in touch ladies

LOL and sending     and    
Lucyxxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Lucy, Thanks. I believe once you take the puregon out of the fridge it is ok at room temp for 28 days. I was told not to put it back in the fridge once it had gone into the pen so you should be ok with taking it out and travelling with it. Maybe check with the wessex if you're not sure. xxxxx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

lucylew said:


> We are meant to be going away this weekend, any advice from anyone about transporting puregon from house to house (will be in the car for 5 hours), cant miss my nephews christening


Hi Lucy, Puregon is fine out of the fridge for 28 days. I only keep my unopened vials in the fridge, the opened ones stay in the pen, just in a cool place.

LOL! Just seen that Lou's posted the exact same thing!!


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi there all,
Hope you are ok Lou, Not sure if I Saw you today or not?!? 
Well i'm total opposite!!! Got only 3 good sized follicles on the my 'dodgy' side (had ectopic and suffer pain on this side) and on the side they thought would be better, only a few diddy ones..... in a word pants! So not a great day all in all! Treatment still going ahead and hoping it might look a bit better for friday. Has anybody else only had a few Not to sure what to make of it. Having another acupucture session tomorrow so maybe she can give me some 'big follicle vibes' and a few more too!! Oh well havn't felt and discomfort, apart from headaches and nausea on the first couple of days starting the puregon.
Good luck tracey, hope lou and I havn't scared you to much. You will hopefully have it just right.
Best wishes to everyone.
Lin x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lin, sorry to hear your disappointment with only a few follies.  For me, this would be great news!   I over stimulated and although they retrieved 25 eggs, I only had 3 embryo's out of that, all of which were only a fair quality with loads of fragmentation.  I believe slow, steady and strong win the race   Although look at me, two was all I needed!  Try not to be too disappointed   

Lou, you really do need to keep your fluids up!  Especially the milk and protein.  Hopefully they will be able to control things now they are aware that you are a high risk.  Even if you feel very bloated and fit to burst, you must keep drinking to replace the fluid.  All to do with blood chemestry and electrolytes.  This is even more important after collection.  The most important thing to monitor is your output.  If you are not pee'ing, you must seek help.  As I say, hopefully you will be fine, but start preparing yourself that you may not get to transfer this cycle and may have to freeze all.  At the time it is awful and so sad after all you have been through but honestly, it's the best thing if you do go onto develop OHSS.  Just remember that you want to have the perfect welcoming environment for those precious embies   I'm here if you feel unsure or scared...  I'm sorry to write such a scary, frank post, but I only wish that I was aware of what might happen.  Just thinking of you  

Tracey, how are you today?


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Lindatt - just saw your post - try not to worry about the amount of follicles you have. I only had a few myself - 4/5 on each side and they grew quite slowly. I was very worried that they wouldn't get many eggs and it would be a waste of time. In the end 8 eggs were retrieved, of which 6 fertilised. 2 were put back 3 days later and 2 were frozen for future use. I am now just over 11 weeks pregnant. So please don't worry as I thought like you I should have had loads and loads like the other ladies. As long as you get 3/4 eggs, they will be happy.

Take care and good luck

Kylecatxxx


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thankyou, Witters & Kylecat thats made me feel better. Have second scan tomorrow so fingers crossed. I keep getting told its quality not quantity so hopefully this will be in my case!! 
Thanks again x


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello girls,

I am about to start my 3rd go at Wessex, this time on SP. I try to keep up with what's happening with you guys but before I can respond you've moved onto something else  
I have just read some posts about Puregon that have bothered me. I keep my puregon in the fridge in the pen, once it has been opened. Is this wrong? Could it have an effect on the drugs? Last time I went up to 400iu because I'm a poor responder. Nobody has told me any different.  
Anyway good luck to you girls, is anyone having EC week beginning 27th Oct, I'm hoping that's my week.


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

loopylu1000 said:


> I have just read some posts about Puregon that have bothered me. I keep my puregon in the fridge in the pen, once it has been opened. Is this wrong? Could it have an effect on the drugs?


No! Not wrong at all, I understand that as long as you leave it out of the fridge to get to room temperature (about an hour) before you inject, then it's fine. The drugs are happy being kept either in the fridge (until their expiry date), or in the pen out of the fridge for 28 days.

Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle. Sending lots of 'positive' vibes!

Sarah, I'm feeling ok, just very uncomfortable, tired, bloated and nauseous. I rang the Wessex when I got home from work as I thought they might be there, and I knew that the RBH clinic is closed on Wednesdays, I ended up leaving a message, they called this morning to say that as long as I'm not being sick, that I am able to eat, and am weeing ok then it's ok.

Has anyone had an incredible amount of EWCM (egg white cervical mucus) while stimming? I'm drowning in the stuff!!! LOL!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, glad you are doing ok   EWCM, yep, loads of it.  It's a good sign as it shows you are fertile which in turn shows that there are plenty of eggies being made   Wear an extra panty liner to soak it all up!!  Things us girls go through eh?  And the Dad's to be grumble at a privately made sperm sample!  You just wait til you start on the progesterone pesseries, you think the EWCM is bad


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey girls,

Thanks Witters, am making sure I drink loads and having some milk too. Got second scan tomorrow so should know more then. Lin, I'm not sure if I saw you or not. I saw you had signed in when I came, were you on your own with a beige coat on? I went to the toliet and came back out and you were gone, so I assumed it was you due to the time of your app. I'm sorry to hear about your follies, I hope it is good news tomorrow for you. Hope it is for me too   Might see you again, or are you going in later than me this time?
I've been getting EWCM too  
Feeling ok still, just hurts my tum when I sit down I guess because of the size/quantity of them! I just hope that even if I don't get to transfer this cycle I get to freeze them! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

BALLS, JUST WROTE THE LONGEST MEESAGE EVER AND LOST IT arh! no time now to start again will try again tomorrow.

so for now hello all and good luck to tracey, lou and lin for your scans tomorrow. and kylecat to you too if its another day for a special little wave tomorrow! 

it's so bloody annoying       


xxx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello all,

well i thought it was about time i popped back to say hello and see what everyone is up to, i see quite a few newbies so hello to u all, lottie, broomie and annie you all must be nearing d-day how exciting, sofia hello hope your cold is getting a bit better now and kylecat you must have a little bump growing too now.

Witters u have just reminded of those lovely pesseries!!!   oh the joys but what a good job they do!! i saw your lovely twins they r so lovely and adorable.

hello to everyone else, snic, emma and everyone else sorry terrible memory now

we are all ok, last 5 weeks have been a bit of a nightmare as it has now comw to light that daisy is lactose intollerant which explains why she has cried non stop really since she was about 4 weeks!!! after trying numerous milks and seing the peaditrician again on tues we r now on a lactose free milk and she was a different baby today  i am praying it lasts its awful seeing her in so much pain with tummy ache but it is fantastic and i love being a mummy.

well must shoot jobs to do but just wanted to say hello and im thinking of you all, will pop back later and see how everyone is doing

take care

love
sa and daisy
xx

ps am still trying to down load a picture of daisy can someone tell me how to do as i not too good with technology!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Stumpy, great to see you!  Sorry to hear of Daisy's lactose issues   So glad that you seem to have worked out the problem and hopefully found a great solution for her now. It must be wonderful to see her a contented baby once again.

I would love to see a picture of her!  Once on your computer, you need to upload it to a website - photobox, photobucket, any of those types of places.  Once uploaded, you need to right click on the picture and select properties.  Copy the address and paste it in the reply window here.  Then you need to either highlight the address and click the picture button (below the 'I' italic button) and it should put the IMG tags around it.  Alternitively you can type them directly.  If you preview, you should see your beautiful Daisy right there on the screen!


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi SA (aka Stumpy), one of my twin Nephew's had the exact same problem, he cried non-stop for about the first 3 months of his life until, like you, they diagnosed a lactose intollerance.  Like Daisy, he changed overnight!  My Nephew is 9 now, and is totally fine.  Still can't eat/drink a lot of dairy, but he can have some.

Just come back from my 1st stimming scan.  My endo is 11mm, and I have 4 follies over 10mm (17, 16, 14, 13), and 4 under.  Like Lin I am disappointed, and feel a woos for feeling all this pressure and discomfort when I have so few follicles.  I await a phone call from RBH to say what the results of my blood-test are and what they want to do with my dose.

In the back of my mind I am worried that with our MF issues that we're gonna end up with nothing to show for all of this.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, As I said to Lin, that is a good result, there is still time for the others to catch up.  Are you planning on doing ICSI?  If so, you have just as much chance as anyone doing a standard IVF as you only need to sort out a single sperm per egg.  We did standard IVF and look at us, good spermies but only 3 embies out of 25 eggs.  Anything can happen and as everyone must keep saying to you   it really does only take one   

Please don't feel a woos about what you are feeling.  You are anxious to know and we all know how we wish for signs and symptoms and low and behold, we react perfectly to our minds!  Keep on feeling positive and you have every chance of pulling this off!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello lovely Wessex ladies,
wow - this thread has really picked up speed of late - jolly good!

I hope I get this right!!

Lucy - have a fab weekend away  - and yep as all the girls say - no problems with transporting your puregon - I went to my parents a few times and always took my little kit with me! are they still sending everything out with a little green rucksac?!   Hope your feeling ok...

Lou - wow - 60 follies...have you felt bloated at all?  I had 40 both times - please don't worry too much angel - the Wessex are Very good at tracking your progress and wont let anything untoward happen.  It just means your 'tummy' is rather good at producing! Good luck at your scan today, let us now what the score is (literally).   

Witters - how's the 2ww going huni? Any feelings? thoughts?   Hope your little angels are enjoying this finer weather! It must be so nice to be able to play outside for a change! 

Tracey - again - all good news huni.  All you need is ONE embie!!! You have a good batch there and it's still early days...stay positive - it's half the battle!  

Stumpy! Hello you! Lovely to hear from you and with some positive news about Daisy.  Poor little lamb, the relief for you all must be huge.  At least you know now and can hopefully start a new phase, a much happier and relaxed one.  Good luck with loading a piccy - we want to see the little lady!! I think I used the photobucket thing as Witters mentioned - and if I can do it anyone can!!  

Annie - Hi angel! I've done that so many times and it's so damn annoying! - If i write a real long one I do it in word these days!! Hope you're well and happy today...tummy rubs!   Are you all packed now?

Loopylu - GOOD LUCK with your 3rd go!    Not sure if keeping puregon in the fridge affects it, probably not - but what I would say is I'm sure that your injections would be less uncomfy if the liquid was room temp!   I kept my pen next to my bed with a cartridge in, and the others cartridges in the fridge...

Lin - Good luck at your scan today...Again - you only need ONE embie to make a bubba - stay positive - you're doing well!   Let us know how you get on  

Kylecat - Have you got a scan today? I must have missed your post? Good luck if you have huni.  How are you feeling?  How's tummy? Are you in mat'jeans yet!!! Nearly 12 weeks now babe - you can start to relax a bit and enjoy some window shopping!! I bought little one a "starter set" of clothes (babygrow and jacket - that sort of thing) and said if we got to the birth then they would be the first thing our baby would wear.  Well, they are in my labour bag and ready for use now - although I'm sure they are going to be too big!!! oh well!
Let me know if you fancy meeting for a coffee!! Would be great to catch up...(same goes for anyone and everyone onbviously!)

All other ladies - HELLO! Mrs Shaw, Broomie - what's new?

We had a growth scan on tues, all seems well with Tillie-Bump - they reckon she's about 5lb12oz already   average for this stge is 4lb9oz...So I suppose she's not too big!! Bump has lowered a lot and i have a constant ache in my ribs where she stretches her feet underneath them - weird feeling! I have an alien in my tummy! DH says it would freak him out! You can make out the odd hand or bum now - all big movements hurt too! But I'm just happy that she looks ok and that we have been told we can go ahead with a normal birth (whatever that is!).  We have our first parent class on Tues...DH is already moaning about it...wait till he sees the birth vid!!   

Right - I'd better get back to work! Last week next week - then I'm free till Tillie arrives! Yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Sending love and luck to all            
Lottie XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Been for my second scan today and the good news is we do not have to abandon, still going or ec monday but freezing the lot. Not sure how many eggs will be but I think they counted about 10-15 of the 60 follies that were of a good size. Tummy feels like I have a huge big bunch of grapes on each ovary!!    They said because of the amount of follies big risk of ohss so best to wait until I am all better for them to put anything back in unless they dont get many eggs or they are of poor quality. Sad that not getting to do et this time, but at least getting to ec stage and safer this way too.

Lin - How did you get on today? Was there much change, hope you're ok.

Glad tillie bump is growing well Lottie   

Hello to all you other lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

lets see if its worked!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

if u click on the photobucked i think u should be able to see daisy!!!  i think i had better keeep practising!!!
have a good weekend
love sa and daisy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, sounds like you are doing great!  Roll on maternity leave, I bet you can't wait!  My 2ww ended sadly but as realistically expected.  I don't mind starting a new cycle as it means a new chance!  Thanks for thinking of me  

Lou, glad that you are all aware of the cycle's possibilities.  Hopefully you will get a good, realistic number of eggs and still go for transfer.  If not, honestly a freeze all isn't so bad.  Dissappointing obviously but atleast a FET cycle is much more relaxed and kinder on your body so the success if sticking in my eyes is greater 

Stumpy, you tease!  Nearly but not quite!  Did you move the pic?  Try finding it again and re-posting.  I will have a think as to what may have happened...


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

oh pants!
will try again!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Stumpy, if you copy the address where is says "IMG code" you will get the big pictures. If you right click over the thumbnail and select properties, then copy the URL, you will get the smaller picture (which they prefer on this board due to space  Love the pics by the way! The Upsy Daisy top is great!!

Oh, little tip, if you select quote (next to my reply) instead of reply, you will see what codes I have done in order to get the pics up


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

ohhh thanks witter u r fab!!!!
xxxx  xxxxx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

i wonder if this works!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw, such lovely pictures of such B-E-A-Utiful and special babies!!!

(PS My Estradiol level today was 258


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG she is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello all,
Loving the baby pics soooooo cute!!!
Well only 3 follicles so lets hope they're good'ens!!!! In first thing monday for a 'hoover' out then wait and see I suppose. What time are you in Lou? 
Good luck to Tracey and Lucy, gonna be a busy week!!!
Lin x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Lin,

I am in at 9am so we may be in recovery together. Fingers crossed for you hun, and maybe see you there. What time's your app?

Lou xxxx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Lou and Lin!  I'm glad you're there for support for each other on Monday.  Wish I was there with you both.  But I guess I'm not far behind, I'm still pencilled in for Wednesday.

I'll be thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Tracey, Are you ok honey? How is your tummy feeling now? It hurts when I sit down, does yours too? Been shown the pregnal injection and it looks just the same as puregon needle so you should be ok. Have you got to go back for another scan? xxxxxx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Lou 

I am feeling OK thanks hon.  Still in some discomfort, like you worse when getting up or sitting down.  I do feel a little less bloated, weighed myself and found that I have put on 6lb in a week, and I can assure you it's not down to eating!!  Have felt too sick to eat big meals, and haven't been near a sweet or a chocolate for weeks.  So I'm guessing it's fluid retention.

Thanks for the info about the Pregnyl, I've actually done the Pregnyl before (for my IUI's), the needle is slightly different.  My Puregon needle is 29 gauge and the needles given for the Pregnyl are 30 gauge (the bigger the number the smaller the needle), but really it's not noticeable with the naked eye!!  The main difference is that the Pregnyl stings a bit as it goes in, whereas the Puregon has never stung.

I don't know if yours has been supplied with the 'auto-injector'?  Mine has, but I do away with that, much better for me to be able to control how fast the needle and meds goes in.  I do it nice and slow!!

I'm back Monday for another blood-test and scan, and I hopefully should be good to go on Wednesday.  Wish I was there with you and Lin though.

How are you feeling about Monday?


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

I just have a normal syringe for the pregnyl. Bit nervous about monday, just hoping you can't feel anything as I think I have the lowest pain threshold ever known to man! Yep, I've put on weight too   I wish you were there for Monday too, would be nice to be able to all go through it together. We will be thinking of you weds though sweet.
How have you found all the fluid drinking?! It hurts when your bladder gets full doesn't it I guess because of the pressure on your ovaries! Think of me at 9.30 tonight with my pregnyl jab, set alarms all over the pace so we don't forget.
Off to cook dins now ready for x factor (sado!).

Thinking of you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Lou, I am nervous too, but I will be with you in spirit hon.  Mentally I'll be holding yours and Lin's hand very tightly.  Don't worry about the pain hon, I was reassured that they will give us whatever we need for it to be as painless as possible.  I'm actually not worried about the pain, just pooping my pants about the venflon in my hand and the EC needle.  Blegggh!!  And also a bit concerned about being spread for England with my bits for all to see while awake!! LOL!!!  They better give me LOTS of drugs to make up for the embarrasment!!

LOL!!  About the fluid!!  Yes!!  OMG yes!!  Our bodies are feeling like a cramped Monday morning rush-hour on the London Underground!!  All the follicles, full bladder and usual other stuff crammed in there!!

You'll do great tonight with the Pregnyl hon!  I'll be thinking of you at 9.30!  Call me if you need to!  Did I give you my mobile number?

Just don't be a saddo like me and POAS (pee on a stick) just so you can see an actual +ive HPT!!!  I did that with both of my IUI's, infact the 1st cycle I POAS every other day, watching the hCG get less every day.  Torture!  Dunno why I did it!!

Enjoy your din-dins!!  Neil's watching the footie - yawn!!  Hey!  You, Lin and I should try and meet up in the 2ww!!!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't realise it would give you a positive result!! I've never seen one of those I might try it!!

Don't think i'm going to be on 2ww this time around hun as they have recommended we freeze everything, but I would def meet up with you and Lin anyway. I don't think i'll have a 2ww until the end of Dec when I do a frozen cycle. But you never know they may still say to go ahead with et. 

I text you already earlier on just after I sent my other post xxxxxx


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Lou, Tracey its all go eh??!!
Lou i'm in at 8.30 for 9am so I think i'm just before you. I'll be warming it all up for you!!! emmmm nice!!
Meet you in recovery, excuse me if i'm still out of it and dribbling!!! ha ha. We must meet up just so we can all be seen to be normal!!! 
Got my trigger at 9pm so will be getting it out the fridge in a bit....Can't wait!!!! Would rather it be a bottle of wine!!!!
Anyway, good luck guys!
xxxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, go away for a week and the thread goes mad!

Great to see so many cycles going on - sending positive vibes to you all. Making me feel very broody!

Look forward to keeping up with all your news.

Witters, btw tried your tip for posting photos and failed completely!

cjd
x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

How did it go Lin? I've just taken mine out o the fridge


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls!

Just wanted to wish loubelle, Lin and tracey good luck for their EC's next week. I had mine around 9 weeks ago and it was nowhere near as bad as I expected! You get some nice tea and biscuits afterwards too!  

Hi to everyone else - Witters, CJD, Mrs Shaw, Broomie - hope you ladies are all well.  

Annie - how are you? Hope all is going well, it can't be long until your due date now? Hope you aren't getting too uncomfortable.

Stumpy - thanks for the photos of your little girl - she is lovely and very smiley. She has some beautiful clothes too!  

Lottie - so glad the scan went well the other day, sorry to hear you are feeling uncomfortable. Enjoy your maternity leave - it sounds like you really need a rest now! Would love to meet for a coffee - please let me know when you are free and it would be great to catch up!

I had a private scan today at a place in Whiteley - highly recommended! The baby now looks like a baby! I measure a little ahead of my original dates at 11w5d. The baby was sticking out it's tongue during the whole of the scan - apparently it's very common!!! I got some nice clear pictures which I am pleased about. I have also bought a pair of looser jeans as my waistline is certainly expanding! I imagine in 3/4 weeks it might be difficult to hide at work! I have my NHS scan on 20th oct and I am wondering whether to bother having the nuchal tests as it might be just one more thing for me to worry about! I will have a think about it over the next few days!

Anyway so sorry if I forgot to mention anybody - I find it hard to keep up somedays, 

Love to all
kylecat xxx

PS - Lin and Loubelle - good luck with the pregnyl injection later!!!


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Keep losing posts 'cos of page loading problems!!  GRRRRR!

Lin and Lou!  How awesome is it to have someone in the recovery room that's familiar.  I've heard that partners/hubbies can go in, but not if it's busy, so to have each other there will be awesome.

Feeling a bit under the weather at the moment.  Rather nauseaous and a bit funny-headed.  I'm sure it's just the Buserelin/Puregon, cos I feel very tearful too.

Lin and Lou, how'd your Pregnyl go?  I'm guessing that I'll be doing mine on Monday.


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi,
Quickie as am in middle of cooking a roast!!!!
Last injection a bit sore to be honest. Don't know why its so different from the rest!!
See you tomorrow probably Lou..... looking forward to the tea and biscuits!!!! Not the rest!
Take care everyone else!
X


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Lin  it's more sore because it's a totally different medication.  I was always sore after mine, and one of them I had a huge welt that stayed there for days!

I am wishing you lots and lots of luck Lin.  Have PM'd you my mobile number so we can keep in touch.  Sending much love xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Will be thinking of lou and Lin today!  I hope all goes well!   

Just for the record, I was one of the naughty one's who tested after the HGC shot  Well, I had never seen a BFP in real life before!  I still have it now, along with my real BFP's (sad and yuckie I know!!)  Something I will treasure forever.

I also had a huge weight gain with the stimming, I have just checked my weight trackler graph that I recorded in daily (I am such a saddo!!)  The day I started stimms, I was 123.6lb, the day I finished stimms,  Iwas 128.6lb (11 days of stimming) When AF arrived, I was back to 121.8lb.  As I was in hospital, I don't know what went on,but I know for a fact my weight rocketed, well, my belly certainly grew and they drained a good 5+ litres off me!  Anyway, what I'm trying to say is that the weight gain is perfectly normal and it will come back off.  Oh, just for reference, my highest weight in pregnancy was 145.8lb, although I dropped to below 117lb before I began to gain around 14 weeks.  All pretty interesting stuff looking back on it.

Tracey, hope that you are feeling ok.  Thinking of you all!!  My HCG shot also hurt much more than the rest.  Glad it was only the one!

Kylecat, so happy that the scan went well and that you found a place that you are happy with.  they were always nice in there when we went swimming although totally different thing.  I remember my 13 weeks scan which was the first after the 9 week scan where they looked like blobs.  To be honest, that one was my favourite, even over the 4D if I'm honest, because as you say, it was the first one where it actually dawns on you that there really is a baby in there and not just a blob moving around.  We never had the nuchal screening, but I think things have changed regarding that now in that you are always offered it.  If you would rather go without it and the outcome wouldn't change any decisions you make, perhaps it would be better to worry less and go without it.  This is something only you can decide.  I still admire you for going through all this alone.  You know we are here for you for anything though don't you? 

CJD, hi!  Are you trying to post some pics?  Tell me what you are doing and where you are getting with it and I will try hard to help you.  I'd love to see some new pics!

Sofia, how are you?  Feeling better?  I hope so!

My car went in for a service last week and it has an oil leak that needs to be sorted under warrenty thank goodness.  The man has just been to collect it so I feel so odd with no car!  Hopefully the weather will stay dry so we can get out in the buggy or on foot.  Times like this when you realise how you take a car for granted!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Wow - a big week...

Lin – Lou – GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY! Thinking of you both – all things are crossed XXX         

Stumpy – OMG – Daisy is soooooooooooooooooooooo lovely!   Such a little beauty! You must look at her and melt!!! Congrats of getting the piccys uploaded too! xxx

Witters - hope you get your dry day!! My car was taken off me last week and i hated it!!  Sorry to hear that there was no joy this time round - let's hope you get something more positive this time eh? Sending you lots of positive vibes angel...     

Kylecat – Great news about your scan darling. Must have been amazing for you to finally see your little bubba in true form...it makes it all worthwhile eh? I had a 4d scan at the same place as you – it’s well worth the extra pennies! My 12 wk piccy is one of my faves tho, i could see the shape of my little ones bottom!! Looked so sweet – it’s still on my fridge! 
Think you’ll be telling work soon then...Would love to see you – I’ll give you a bell (i’ve got your number I think? – better check! – mumneasia again!)
It’s a difficult one with the nuchal tests...I had a nuchal scan and all looked well so went ahead with the triple blood test and the result was devastating...I would never put myself through that again...as it stands, Tillie-bump “looks normal” but the worry added by the adverse results certainly took some of the joy out of the pg for DH & I.  Go with what feels right for you babe.  BUT – if you’re not going to go as far as an amnio then think hard about any other tests...Here if you want to chat XXX  

Tracey – Good luck for this week angel – also thinking of you and praying all is very positive for you...    

All Wessex gals – Hello and much love...    

Speak soon XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

EC day is scheduled for Wednesday at 11.30am, we have to be there for 11am, which is good because it means we don't have to have a very early start for the 2 hour drive, and we'll miss most of the rush hour.

My endometrium is 14mm, and I have follies of 28, 26, 24, 16, 14, 14, 13, 12, 11 and a couple of tiddlers under 10mm!  Just added it up it's 16cm of cubic fluid!!  That's why my belly's so freakin big, and why my ovaries are grumbling.  LOL!!

So we do the Pregnyl shot tonight at 11pm and then tomorrow I have NO DRUGS!!  No needles, no blood-tests, no sniffing, nothing!!!!  OMG!!  I am SO excited for that!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Way to go Tracey!!!  Will be thinking of you on Wednesday!!

Lottie, I would love to meet up ewith you at some point once you finish work.  PM me if you want to!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Finally I have found my camera from our Poultons Park visit. Here are Myles and Keilidh meeting their favourite - Peppa Pig!









And on their first (well second) independant ride - 









Their are loads more pics on my blog (link in siggy) if you wish to be nosey...


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls!

Thanks Witters and lottie for the advice regarding the nuchal scan - I think I'll probably decide not to have it done, but still go along for the scan just to get the piccies!! I don't need anything else to worry about! Thanks also Witters for the lovely comment about me going it alone. Yes, it is hard at times but I suppose it's hard for everyone, whether they have a partner or not. I am incredibly lucky to have a really supportive family and it's great to have the support of all of you too, so thanks!  

By the way Witters, love the piccies of the twins at Paultons park - they look like they're having a great time!

Lottie - glad you are OK - would be great to meet up before your little one arrives, be good to get lots of tips from you so I know what to expect in the months ahead!

Tracey, hope EC goes well on wednesday. Lou and Lin - how did things go today, I expect you are still recovering! hope all went well.  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey ladies.

Lou & Lin - hope today went ok? Been thin king of you both XXX

Witters - will deffo pm you to meet up when Im free! would be great to finally meet you and your little ones! Love the piccys - they are so cute! So lovely seeing them together, such an amazing thing with twins...they have constant company and a play-buddie eh...awwwwwwwwww

Kylecat - always here for you hun - and yep - lets get together! What are your work hours like? would a sat / sun be easier?

Tracey - Good liuck for your injection tonight! It's lovely having a day off!!! Good luck for Weds - you have a good batch there gal!  

Right - gonna get some dinner!

Lots of love all XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Can't see anything!  Can I help at all??


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

I just see a red square about 4cm by 3cm.


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

we are just back from our weekend away and cant believe the chat I have missed in three days!

Thanks for all advice re: travelling with drugs, in the end my AF didnt come so no drugs needed, infact it only came today so I am a week later in starting than I thought I would be  also got hopes up over weekend that it may be a BMP, but sadly not just 7 days late....... strange 

Anyway had a very relaxing lovely weekend so hopefully i'm in good place to start this rollercoaster ride!!

Sad that I am now behind you guys Tracey, Lin, Lou, but its so helpful hearing about your experiences etc....

Lin and Lou, I hope EC went well today   and Tracey, are you in on wednesday? I have my first scan then at 9:20 so will probably miss you but GOODLUCK   

Kylecat, thanks for reassurance about EC not being that bad as I was starting to get that fear! Glad your scan o.k to 

Lovely piccies of the babies, gosh it makes me feel so positive.............. good things do happen  They are all gorgeous 

Take care everyone and Lin and Lou, hope you are being looked after and pampered?

LOL LucyLewxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lucy, glad you had a great time away!  Sorry that af messed you about  atleast she is here now and you can move on

CJD, I had a play but couldn't work it out  I am not familiar with snapfish.  As you can see your pic on your pc (on the snapfish website right?) we are just missing something small.  Have you made sure that you allow others to view?  If you have then all it seems to be is getting the url right.  Try again.  Get the picture on the screen whilst at the snapfish site.  Hover the mouse over it and right click.  You will see a long list of actions, you need to look right at the bottom and see 'properties'.  Select this.  Another box will pop up.  You need to copy the complete url address, sometimes it goes over two or three lines.  Generally it should have .jpeg at the end, something I didn't notice in your pic address, so I'm thinking you are missing part of it.  Then paste in the reply box and wrap the IMG tags around it as you did do.  Good luck!!


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi there,
Thankyou everyone for your support. 
Great to meet you yesterday Lou, hope all went well.
I was very sore last night, better today. Felt very sick too??!
Anyway waiting for the call now, as I only had 3 eggs collected hoping at least one works.
Good luck for tomorrow Tracey and Lucy hoping for lots of follicles for you.
Take care all.
xx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a quick one, i only had 4 eggs and i have daisy now so think positive i have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just got call from Wessex.....
All 3 have fertilized and doing well!!! All set to be put back on thursday and if good grading to be frozen.
All tips on 2ww welcome having my accupuncture session before and after ET so fingers crossed!
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay Lin!  Well done!  I too only had 3 embyo's all of which were only of a fair quality.  They were frozen, so had to survive the thaw too and look at us now!  I have a great vibe for you Lin.    

Lou, I hope you are ok...

Tracey, enjoy your drug free day!  Will be thinking of you tomorrow...


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck to everyone undergoing treatment at the mo... seems like quite a few of you.. it's all very exciting here         thinking of you all  

Witters - thanks hun, cold is better tho still have a bit of tickly annoying cough left... 
Sorry for not being around much either... stuff going on at work and worrying times but reading and thinking of you all.

Take care
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, worrying times?    Not too bad I hope 

That tickly cough is the worst of it all.  The only thing which works for me is Boots' own cough medicine - Pholcodine Linctus for daytime and Night Time Cough Relief for night time.  All the other medicines are lovely as you swallow it but that's as far as it goes


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Witters - just got announced that might not have a job in 3-6 months time... all up in the air at the mo so nothing is definite but still worrying in long run... yes tickly is just soooo annoying... am having some cough mixture but doesn't seem to be doing much  

xx
S


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I think a lot of businesses are suddenly struggling what with the old bank and world money situation.  Not fun.  Hopefully things will do a turn about and all will be well again.  You've been there a while haven't you?  I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  Is DH's job effected too?

If you get a chance to go to Boots, honestly try the stuff I mentioned.  It really is good.  

We've just got back from messy play.  I walked there with the buggy and have realised how unfit I am!  I live up a hill and pushing two toddlers in a buggy that I soon realised needed it's tyres pumped up was not fun.  I'm shattered!   I got back and got the pump out so it's lovely again.  I haven't used it (the buggy) in quite a while and it shows!  Today, we did lots of painting and sticking.  They made an owl paper bag puppet, a hedgehog with spikes and lots of paintings.  Good fun


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks hun - I work for a massive company but it does show that everywhere is affected and yes I've been here 11yrs so it feels a bit scary to have to think of going out into the big bad real world   but just have to take things as they come and happen... no dh's job is ok at the mo... in time no doubt it could happen too...
Sounds lovely all the messy play   am sure that pushing toddlers in a pram would get anyone out of puff   M & K sound so artistic and creative  
xxx
S


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

It's so busy on here!

Lin – well done angel – 3 embies – all looking good!!! Nearly Ms Pupo – roll on thurs when you can see your little embies back where they belong...remember to ask for a piccy (if you want one!)...

2ww – a tricky one! It is possibly the most exciting and most worrying time of all.  Just try to take each day as it comes.  Don’t look for symptoms! There are many little pains you can have – this can be the embies snuggling in but we all of us convince ourselves that it’s AF on her way! Just stay calm and positive as much as you can.   Talk to your tummy if you can – a lot of ladies say that helps to keep the positivity! I did and my “healer” (yep!!!!!) told me that our hands hold more energy than anything else and so I spent any chill out time with my hands on my tummy too...anything to help things along...! PMA is the way!! We’ll be here for you too...     XXX     

Lou – you ok babe? How did EC go? Been thinking of you – sending lots of PMA your way       

Tracey - you next babe - enjoy your drug free day and relax...exciting day tomorrow!! Will be thinking of you XXX    

Soph – sounds like you have a lot to deal with at the mo – damn credit crunch   is affecting us all now eh...i hope your job stays safe XXX  

Witters – love the messy play!  Sounds fab fun! Can’t wait!!!! 

Lucy – Hi hun – sorry AF took her time   – but – at least you are ready to go now angel and nice and relaxed  !  Again, PMA babe and we’ll be here to help if you need us! XXX   

Cjd – I’m confused now! All i see is a red square too!   Bless you – I’m no better   !!!!! Find it all very confusing – Witters is the pro!!  

Me – got our first “parent class” tonight   and DH is moaning already! He’s quite shy anyway – but is rather intolerant – hummmmmmmm   – just going to the MW is hard work sometimes.  I think it’s quite funny (which makes him worse).  I’m kinda looking forward to it but I’m hope that I don’t come away even more scared than I am now   !!!! 

Right – on with work – 3 more days to go till FREEDOM!  

Love and hugs to all          
Lottie XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, enjoy your parenting class!  We never went as neither of us were really up for it, and having twins does change much of it.  We did however go to a breastfeeding class.  That was funny as it seemed that we both knew way more than any of the rest, even the lady running it had to 'find out' the answers to our questions.  As it happened, Myles and Keilidh were little stars and between us we knew what to do somehow, even with the challenging tandem feeding.  I loved those days, the bond seriously grew at those moments.

We'll have to think up a day and place to meet!!

Lin, forgot to post about the 2WW.  My advise is to do what you feel is right.  Nothing can help if you don't believe in it.  If you feel that vegging out and never pee'ing is right,, then do just that.  If you feel that running a marathon is right, then that will be right for you.  As long as you can think that at the end if it doesn't work, that you don't blame yourself for 'doing that' or not 'doing that'.  For me, it meant laying in bed catching up with DVD's being waited on hand and foot 

I agree with Lottie's talking to and rubbing your belly, I did that too and it felt extra special knowing that our embies are in there and hopefully sticking fast


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Lin, excellent news that all 3 eggs fertilised - very promising!  

Salsera, really sorry to hear about your job.  

Lottie, hope your parent class went well - we made some fantastic friends from ours, and that was the best thing we got out of it tbh!!  

As for the 2ww, can only echo what others have said - do what's right for you. Although, Witters, I think Sue might raise an eyebrow at running a marathon!! I had the whole of my 1st 2ww off work and did nothing and worked throughout my 2nd one. It also obviously depends on the job you do too.

Good luck all you cyclers . . . .


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Sod it, can't work out what the hell I'm doing wrong with these photos - I give up!

Have added a ticker instead!

Can you tell I'm stuck at home alone tonight!!!


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi everyone!  

Lin - How are you doing hon?  It's great news about the embies!!  What time are you in tomorrow for ET??  I'll be there 2morrow too, from 11am.

Spoke to lovely Lou via text, she's doing ok.  I'll let her tell all when she's up to it.

Salsera - sorry to hear your news.  I was made redundant about 8 years ago, at the time it was devastating, but if it hadn't happened I wouldn't be in my dream job now.  The cloud will have a silver lining, and I hope yours shines very brightly, very soon!

Tracey - Can I help with your photo problem??

Lottie - Thanks for the lovely wishes  I hope the class went well this evening!

LucyLew - Sorry AF wasn't playing fair, but you'll not be far behind us hon!  And you can always pick our brains!!  You'll be gone by the time we get there as we're there from 11am tomorrow.  Hope your scan goes really really well!

Had to buy some slippers for tomorrow as I don't have any!!   Gonna wear my Sponge Bob Square Pants socks, hopefully it will generate conversation which might help a little cos I'm [email protected] myself already.    Sooooo nervous about the needles.  I think I can cope with just about everything else, just sooo worried about the needles and maybe worrying a bit about feeling pain.

Well I'm going to wash my hair now so I'm all nice and clean for tomorrow, hopefully the waters will calm my nerves a little!

Night everyone - sending huge love to you all.  What would I do without you lovely ladies??


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Tracey, big hugs to you from a fellow needle phobe - it won't be as bad as you fear, honestly.

Hope the SBSP socks raise a smile and all goes well - sending positive vibes to Southampton tomorrow


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, sorry the pics aren't playing ball   not sure what is wrong.  Love the ticker though!  Where did that 4 months go?!  He is gorgeous!

Tracey, good luck today!!  You will be fine.  The worry beforehand is always the worst part.  Once you are in there and guided along, you won't have time or need to worry


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Witters - I know, can't believe it either! Getting seriously broody for no 2 now - esp with all these cycles going on!!

I'm going to try and sign up for the Moonwalk tomorrow and hopefully that will get my body back in tip top shape to try again next Summer. We would still like at least 3 kids if poss and time waits for no woman . . . !


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Broody already?   I know how you feel!  Are you going to activily start TTC again?  How exciting!  Just goes to prove how fantastic motherhood is, even in the difficult early days


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Witters, yes, very broody!

Will hopefully start next IVF next summer - I'll be 37 in June and if we have any hope of having 3 children we can't hang about. Obviously, this is dependent on tx working and no more m/cs and money so lots of variables to worry about. 

We'll see . . .


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, good luck with it all   Will you be trying naturally in the meantime?  We are, but I think the way things are going that we too will be pulling out all the meds once again and try IVf once M&K are at school.  Hopefully it won't come to that as I'm too scared!!  Yesterday, I was clearing out and came accross my bag with all the bits in it, naughty me, there was even left over meds in it.  It bought it all back to me.  Difficult times that only led to happy times


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

tracey how did today go? i hope you are resting up.

witters- i shall PM you my address thank you huni. hows those little sweeties doing?

lin- good luck for tomorrow.

not much to report hear which is why i have been so quiet, what with everything else going on.  i have bags packed ready, the dog is booked in to my parents as and when labour starts and i have made lots of fork food and frozen it ready for when we get home! 

i meet with Lou and the w'end and have been constantly in contact this morning is was doing ok, so i am sure she is still good now.

love to everyone.

xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Annie, you are one prepared lady!  Good for you!

If you speak to Lou, please pass on my (our) best...


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Annie, sounds like you are very prepared!

Witters, no point in us ttc naturally - we're obviously not using contraception, but not timing sex or anything either. We were given a one in a million chance of a natural conception and we had that, it won't happen again.

So, we've accepted it has to be IVF hence getting myself in peak condition for it. I know what a difference my health made between cycle one and cycle three and we'd like to have a better response this time if poss so we get some frosties. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=163180.0


----------

